# Tradimento con collega sposata



## aie77 (21 Novembre 2018)

Buonasera, 
      Volevo brevemente raccontare quanto mi        sta succedendo in questi mesi e vorrei consigli da voi.
      Ho 41 anni padre separato da        2 anni con 3 figli (9 - 8 - 5).
      Da fine luglio ho una relazione        clandestina con una collega sposata di 36 anni con 2 figlie (3        e 7)
      Lei è stata assunta un anno fa in        azienda e in questi mesi di frequentazione mi ha detto che        quando mi ha visto il primo giorno ha avuto il classico colpo di fulmine        per me e che si è innamorata di me da subito. Anch'io quando le ho        stretto la mano la prima volta ho sentito una forte attrazione        nei suoi confronti e sentivo che non era una collega come tante altre.
I mesi sono trascorsi e piano piano ho capito il suo interesse per me e il mio per lei.
      Nei mesi antecedenti al primo bacio in        macchina a fine luglio abbiamo organizzato diverse pause pranzo        insieme con colleghi vari giusto per iniziare a conoscerci fuori dal lavoro.
      Poi 2 aperitivi serali e nell'ultimo c'è        stato quello che ha aperto le porte alla nostra relazione. Siamo stati        nella mia auto fino alla una di notte. In quella occasione mi ha        detto che io non ero la causa del tradimento ma bensì        l'effetto e che una cosa così nella sua relazione di 12 anni non fosse mai successa.

      Lei il giorno dopo partiva per le ferie        con la famiglia. Nel mese di distacco delle ferie ci siamo        scritti via mail nostalgiche quotidianamente e alcune volte quando poteva mi        telefonava. A settembre al mio rientro in azienda abbiamo        iniziato a frequentarci nelle pause pranzo da soli e abbiamo        fatto l'amore in auto parecchie volte in pausa pranzo o dopo il lavoro.
      A fine settembre il marito è andato un        week end in trasferta e lei ha lasciato le bambine dai genitori.
      Cena romantica a Milano e poi albergo        per tutta la notte...un sogno!
      Al rientro dalla trasferta del marito i suoi        sensi di colpa l'hanno fatta ritornare temporaneamente da lui. Distacco di 2/3 giorni tra noi.
      Poi abbiamo ricominciato. Troppa la voglia di vederci e stare in armonia. Lei mi ha detto        di essere innamorata e di non riuscire a stare senza di me e mi ha parlato dei suoi problemi di comunicazione con il marito e dei continui litigi (penso che la mia presenza abbia accentuato molto questa rottura). Ha iniziato a fare paragoni        e dirmi che io sono quello che le è mancato in questi anni perchè le do attenzioni amore e cura.
      2 giovedì fa ci siamo inventati un        aperitvo e siamo stati a casa mia dalle 18:00 alla una di notte.
      Lui il giorno dopo le ha detto che è        una madre degenere che se non le avesse dato una spiegazione        convincente (per la tarda ora di rientro) sarebbe venuto al        lavoro da lei per farle fare un figura di M. 

      La domenica a pranzo l'ha fatta passare        per una pazza davanti ai genitori di lei. Mi ha chiamato che era        in bagno a piangere dicendomi che lui le ha azzerato l'autostima e        la voglia di sorridere. Il lunedì si è spaventata si è chiusa in        se stessa e mi ha detto che ha scelto di salvare il suo        matrimonio.
      Io ora mi faccio da parte, rispettando        la sua scelta. Con lei mi trovo alla grande e so che mi pensa in        continuazione però ora da una settimana quando mi incrocia in        ufficio non mi guarda nemmeno in faccia e sembra come se fosse arrabbiata con me e con quello che ha vissuto.
Mi manca e io le ho sempre detto che siamo combacianti e perfetti insieme, che la situazione non è facile e che ci vorrà tempo. So di essere il suo primo pensiero al mattino e il suo ultimo alla sera, così come lei lo è per me.
Sento anche la sua difficoltà a ritornare da me con la paura di avermi deluso. Io non sono arrabbiato vorrei solo un confronto, ma quando siamo faccia a faccia fuori dall'ufficio è difficile parlare perchè la passione ci travolge.
      Vorrei qualche consiglio e/o        strategia su come affrontare il distacco del suo ritorno        all'ovile...
      Grazie.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2018)

ha fatto una scelta, forse cretina, ma ha scelto.

starai male, ma ci sta


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Novembre 2018)

Se la sua scelta è quella... Accettala, ma interrompi ogni contatto. Con gentilezza, con garbo ma... Chiudi ogni contatto. Sennò non ne esci.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Con due figli piccoli è coinvolta come è ha fatto benissimo a prendere questa decisione. Rispettala.  Mi spiace se stai male ma non  cercarla, non sarebbe giusto nei suoi confronti


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Se prima aveva problemi dopo averti conosciuto i problemi sono divenuti insormontabili. Emblematico è quello che ti dice , i sogni che fa, sogni basati su una quotidianità non vera, dove i problemi sono lasciati fuori , sono lasciati al marito. Lo si capisce anche dal vostro aperitivo protratto sino all' una di notte , il marito che si arrabbia e la tensione che degenera. Tu non sarai la causa dei loro problemi ma sicuramente sei parte importante nella loro non risoluzione.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Se prima aveva problemi dopo averti conosciuto i problemi sono divenuti insormontabili. Emblematico è quello che ti dice , i sogni che fa, sogni basati su una quotidianità non vera, dove i problemi sono lasciati fuori , sono lasciati al marito. Lo si capisce anche dal vostro aperitivo protratto sino all' una di notte , il marito che si arrabbia e la tensione che degenera. Tu non sarai la causa dei loro problemi ma sicuramente sei parte importante nella loro non risoluzione.


Quotissimo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> Volevo brevemente raccontare quanto mi        sta succedendo in questi mesi e vorrei consigli da voi.
> Ho 41 anni padre separato da        2 anni con 3 figli (9 - 8 - 5).
> Da fine luglio ho una relazione        clandestina con una collega sposata di 36 anni con 2 figlie (3        e 7)
> ...


Benvenuto

Nella storia che descrivi parli molto di lei e praticamente nulla di te, eccezion fatta x la forte attrazione 

Le tue intenzioni quali sono ? E quali sono state inizialmente?

Nel tuo racconto la tua figura è estremamente evanescente, come una bandiera al vento che aspetta da che parte soffia il vento per lasciarsi sventolare


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo


Sono dinamiche diffuse e scontate. Io dopo la separazione per tradimento subito, ho iniziato a frequentare donne, anche donne sposate e ti assicuro che quasi tutte, non tutte,  avevano questi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Nella storia che descrivi parli molto di lei e praticamente nulla di te, eccezion fatta x la forte attrazione
> 
> ...


La sua figura non è evanescente è fortissima e chiara: il cavaliere che ama , salva e si sacrifica.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> La sua figura non è evanescente è fortissima e chiara: il cavaliere che ama , salva e si sacrifica.


Riquoto
Solo che con due bambini e un matrimonio le favole le terrei buone solo da leggere ai miei figli


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Tutte storie identiche...spero che entrambi possiate tenere il punto e capire che col tempo potete allontanarvi....è stato fatto già tanto..pure troppo...se il marito sgama sarà l'inferno.... la cosa più odiosa e che vedo spesso nelle donne più che negli uomini? La mostrizzazione...l'alzare i toni e screditare il marito con una convinzione assoluta, salvo poi a distanza di tempo capire che chi si è sposati è un ''marito d 'oro'' e che i difetti ecc non erano cosi gravi. Questo solo per giustificarsi per cio che si sta facendo..per una seconda adolescenza. Ps ma tu una accanto cosi, la vorresti? Una che pur stando con te va in auto col collega? O pensi che lei è una santa e che lo sta facendo perché siete destinati l uno all altro e il destino infame vi ha fatti incontrare solo ora?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> La sua figura non è evanescente è fortissima e chiara: il cavaliere che ama , salva e si sacrifica.


Non saprei

Se è un cavaliere pare muto, perché nulla dice delle sue intenzioni relazionali 

Per il resto, io non vedo in una donna che parcheggia scientemente i figli per andare con l'amante fino a tarda ora, una donna da salvare


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> Volevo brevemente raccontare quanto mi        sta succedendo in questi mesi e vorrei consigli da voi.
> Ho 41 anni padre separato da        2 anni con 3 figli (9 - 8 - 5).
> Da fine luglio ho una relazione        clandestina con una collega sposata di 36 anni con 2 figlie (3        e 7)
> ...


Strategie non ne esistono, se non quella di farsene semplicemente una ragione  
Che era una cosa evidente fin dall'inizio.
Che qualche scopata non fa di te il suo primo e ultimo pensiero.
Che al limite tu sei l'immagine attuale e momentanea di una certa libertà che  (comprensibilmente) vorrebbe.
Che ovviamente i suoi figli verranno al primo posto, e che  (a meno che non abbia proprio una situazione di merda in casa) mai si sognerà di separarsi. Ergo: visto come il marito la controlla, scordati le "scorribande" serali, che al massimo ti potrà concedere qualche ritaglio in pausa pranzo.
Probabilmente non avrà raccontato le palle giuste, e il marito è già in odore di corna. Per cui dubito anche sulle pause pranzo, oramai.
A tacere che se pure per assurdo mollasse il marito  (o ne fosse a sto punto mollata) con due figli piccoli e un po' di senno in zucca, mai verrebbe a  "prendere te", al di fuori di qualche notte selvaggia  

Bah.... Sei single, capisco che a 40 e' facile imbattersi in queste situazioni.... Ma credo che, accantonato l'ammmmorrre, forse due considerazioni tanto vale che te le faccia pure tu. Innamorarsi proprio no.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei
> 
> Se è un cavaliere pare muto, perché nulla dice delle sue intenzioni relazionali
> 
> Per il resto, io non vedo in una donna che parcheggia scientemente i figli per andare con l'amante fino a tarda ora, una donna da salvare


Lasciarli a cena e a dormire con il padre una sera non e' "parcheggiarli".


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lasciarli a cena e a dormire con il padre una sera non e' "parcheggiarli".


"A fine settembre il marito è andato un week end in trasferta e lei ha lasciato le bambine dai genitori."


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "A fine settembre il marito è andato un week end in trasferta e lei ha lasciato le bambine dai genitori."


Ho letto. Neppure  UN fine settimana coi nonni.... Questa e' una esagerazione. Se lo facesse sempre capirei.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "A fine settembre il marito è andato un week end in trasferta e lei ha lasciato le bambine dai genitori."


Quoto..ste cose fanno proprio schifo...sia uscire lasciando marito a casa con figli sia lasciarli ai nonni mentre il marito è in trasferta. Sono dettagli che contano e hanno un peso.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto..ste cose fanno proprio schifo...sia uscire lasciando marito a casa con figli sia lasciarli ai nonni mentre il marito è in trasferta. Sono dettagli che contano e hanno un peso.


Ragazzi.... A volte credo di vivere in un'altra realtà. Stiamo parlando di un fatto oggettivo, o del MOTIVO? Sul motivo possiamo dire molto altro. Sul fatto che parcheggiare i figli sia tardare una sera, e lasciarli dai nonni  (non da mostri eh ) per una notte, mi pare veramente usare la genitorialità per altri fini.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho letto. Neppure  UN fine settimana coi nonni.... Questa e' una esagerazione. Se lo facesse sempre capirei.


Se li porto dai nonni per dare loro il piacere di godere dei nipoti, può essere anche tutti i giorni

Se li porto dai nonni per "liberarmi" al fine di.... Il termine PARCHEGGIO mi sembra il più appropriato

Senza offesa per i parcheggiatori


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se li porto dai nonni per dare loro il piacere di godere dei nipoti, può essere anche tutti i giorni
> 
> Se li porto dai nonni per "liberarmi" al fine di.... Il termine PARCHEGGIO mi sembra il più appropriato
> 
> Senza offesa per i parcheggiatori


Io lo porto dai nonni per ambo le cose. Che lui ha piacere e io pure a liberarmi, di tanto in tanto.
Parcheggiatrice presente allora


----------



## Rosarose (22 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> Volevo brevemente raccontare quanto mi        sta succedendo in questi mesi e vorrei consigli da voi.
> Ho 41 anni padre separato da        2 anni con 3 figli (9 - 8 - 5).
> Da fine luglio ho una relazione        clandestina con una collega sposata di 36 anni con 2 figlie (3        e 7)
> ...


Ciao aie77
Mi fai tanta tenerezza! In senso buono!!
Io ti dico la mia, ancora è presto per capire realmente che piega possa prendere questa relazione clandestina.
Armati di Santa pazienza e aspetta, resta al tuo posto, facendo capire che se vuole tu ci sei, fissa dentro di te un tempo per l'attesa, passato il quale se non avrai riscontri positivi, si dovrà trasformare in tempo per il distacco.
I figli sono piccoli e sicuramente peseranno nella decisione, ma io credo che se le donne amano davvero,  lasciano il nido!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto..ste cose fanno proprio schifo...sia uscire lasciando marito a casa con figli sia lasciarli ai nonni mentre il marito è in trasferta. Sono dettagli che contano e hanno un peso.


Lascio i figli al mio compagno se vado dall'estetista. 
Quando esco a cena con dei cari amici.
Le volte che vado a ballare con qualche amica.
Quando è capitato che andassi a dei concerti o al cinema o a teatro.
E quando vado dall'amante.

(Non faccio tutto insieme in una settimana ovviamente)
Sono tutte situazioni in cui antepongo il mio stare bene a del tempo passato con loro. 

la differenza nell'ultimo caso è che inganno lui. 
Ma se il punto è l'anteporre sè stessi faccio schifo in tutte le occasioni e sono un pessimo genitore sempre.

Se il punto è l'inganno faccio schifo per lui e in relazione al tradimento, e sono pure molto d'accordo.
Ma non mi sento una madre di merda.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... A volte credo di vivere in un'altra realtà. Stiamo parlando di un fatto oggettivo, o del MOTIVO? Sul motivo possiamo dire molto altro. Sul fatto che parcheggiare i figli sia tardare una sera, e lasciarli dai nonni  (non da mostri eh ) per una notte, mi pare veramente usare la genitorialità per altri fini.


Senti...restare a casa con i figli...organizzare una cosa carina con loro perché tua moglie ha una cena con amiche e tu le dici vai...divertiti qui tutto ok...e poi sta in un auto col collega...permettimi... quando un giorno il marito collegherà le cose ..sara sale su una ferita gia profonda....


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lascio i figli al mio compagno se vado dall'estetista.
> Quando esco a cena con dei cari amici.
> Le volte che vado a ballare con qualche amica.
> Quando è capitato che andassi a dei concerti o al cinema o a teatro.
> ...


Ma il bello è che l'inverso non crea problemi... Cioè se il padre esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, o il circolo del calcetto, si dice anzi che è sacrosanto. Bah.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti...restare a casa con i figli...organizzare una cosa carina con loro perché tua moglie ha una cena con amiche e tu le dici vai...divertiti qui tutto ok...e poi sta in un auto col collega...permettimi... quando un giorno il marito collegherà le cose ..sara sale su una ferita gia profonda....


Questo è un altro discorso, verissimo. Ma non ci azzecca nulla con il parcheggio.
Se parcheggiare significa tardare una sera e un pernottamento dai nonni nell'arco di QUATTRO MESI, davvero non comprendo.
Non a caso parlavo di fatti oggettivi, e di motivi a latere.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il bello è che l'inverso non crea problemi... Cioè se il padre esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, o il circolo del calcetto, si dice anzi che è sacrosanto. Bah.


Ma io capisco che sia l'inganno il problema.
Ma parliamo di quello...

Non di genitorialità.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lascio i figli al mio compagno se vado dall'estetista.
> Quando esco a cena con dei cari amici.
> Le volte che vado a ballare con qualche amica.
> Quando è capitato che andassi a dei concerti o al cinema o a teatro.
> ...


Verso i figli dipende...se ci stai tanto tempo ecc ci può stare...ma se hai ritmi di lavoro e vita pressanti e sottrai ennesimo tempo a loro per l'amante...tengo per me il giudizio. Verso tuo marito dico che un tradimento è ovviamente grave a prescindere..ma se fatto con il ''contorno'' fa ancora piu male (fatto con un amico di lui, fatto chiedendo a lui tieni i nostri figli, modificando una meta di vacanza di famiglia apposta per farla combaciare con l'amante...). Qualcuna qui disse che aveva sofferto pensando che lui per gli incontri indossasse le mutande e camicie che lei gli aveva lavato e stirato! Be io la capisco. Eppure cosa cambierebbe se la camicia fosse stata stirata in lavanderia? Sempre sta scopando alle tue spalle..ma se è la camicia che ti ho stirato io, o che ti ho regalato al compleanno perdendoci tempo per sceglierla...be mi girano


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io capisco che sia l'inganno il problema.
> Ma parliamo di quello...
> 
> Non di genitorialità.


Appunto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io lo porto dai nonni per ambo le cose. Che lui ha piacere e io pure a liberarmi, di tanto in tanto.
> Parcheggiatrice presente allora


Chi di noi non lo è stato? :carneval:

Io le cose le chiamo per come mi sembrano.. mica siamo al forum del Rotary


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Verso i figli dipende...se ci stai tanto tempo ecc ci può stare...ma se hai ritmi di lavoro e vita pressanti e sottrai ennesimo tempo a loro per l'amante...tengo per me il giudizio. Verso tuo marito dico che un tradimento è ovviamente grave a prescindere..ma se fatto con il contorno fa ancora piu male (fatto con un amico di lui, fatto chiedendo a lui tieni i nostri figli, modificando una meta di vacanza di famiglia apposta per farla combaciare con l amante...). Qualcuna qui disse che aveva sofferto pensando che lui per gli incontri indossasse le mutande e camicie che lei gli aveva lavato e stirato! Be io la capisco.


Io non tolgo nulla alla gravità del mio tradimento.

non rientro in certe casistiche e ho sicuramente dei limiti che non mi sento di oltrepassare.

Poi, a seconda della persona, una volta scoperto il tradimento tutti i dettagli e i particolari possono essere dolore, e lo capisco.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei
> 
> Se è un cavaliere pare muto, perché nulla dice delle sue intenzioni relazionali
> 
> Per il resto, io non vedo in una donna che parcheggia scientemente i figli per andare con l'amante fino a tarda ora, una donna da salvare


è l immagine che hanno loro l' uno dell' altra, noi siamo spettatori esterni.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io capisco che sia l'inganno il problema.
> Ma parliamo di quello...
> 
> Non di genitorialità.


Lasciare figli al partner per calcetto (lui)o uscita con amiche (lei) è normalissimo. Lasciare figli per scopare in un parcheggio ..ho mie remore. Scusami. Sono medioevale lo so.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non tolgo nulla alla gravità del mio tradimento.
> 
> non rientro in certe casistiche e ho sicuramente dei limiti che non mi sento di oltrepassare.
> 
> Poi, a seconda della persona, una volta scoperto il tradimento tutti i dettagli e i particolari possono essere dolore, e lo capisco.


Senti se tuo marito ti tradisse..per te sarebbe doloroso. Se lo facesse in pausa pranzo ad esempio senza togliere nulla a te o figli è una cosa, se invece un giorno capisci che lo faceva tutte le volte che ti diceva ho cena con colleghi ti spiace? E tu pur stanca da una giornata di lavoro, gli dici ok...prendo i bimbi in palestra io, poi ceno con bimbi,  sistemo un po casa, magari stiro e vedo un film ecc tu divertiti pure.. poi ti metti nel letto e ti manca pure non poterlo abbracciare...! Per me è diverso. Stai togliendo tempo a me, lasciandomi tante cose da fare ...per scopare....anche no grazie.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


Io nervi scoperti in quel senso non ce li ho.


----------



## patroclo (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lasciare figli al partner per calcetto (lui)o uscita con amiche (lei) è normalissimo. Lasciare figli per scopare in un parcheggio ..ho mie remore. Scusami. Sono medioevale lo so.


mi sembra che il tuo modo di ragionare sia un modo per tentare di colpevolizzare ulteriormente i traditori. 
Sappiamo tutti che il tradimento è sbagliato, noi sei medievale però trovo l'argomento assolutamente pretestuoso e ricattatorio.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


Guarda...se lo subiscono..dicono che stronzo e io a casa a stirare le sue camicie!! Se lo fanno dicono vabbe' che fa se gli mollo un po i bambini è come se andassi in palestra.!


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... A volte credo di vivere in un'altra realtà. Stiamo parlando di un fatto oggettivo, o del MOTIVO? Sul motivo possiamo dire molto altro. Sul fatto che parcheggiare i figli sia tardare una sera, e lasciarli dai nonni  (non da mostri eh ) per una notte, mi pare veramente usare la genitorialità per altri fini.


Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Guarda...se lo subiscono..dicono che stronzo e io a casa a stirare le sue camicie!! Se lo fanno dicono vabbe' che fa se gli mollo un po i bambini è come se andassi in palestra.!


Si stava parlando della questione dal lato dei bambini.
Che se li lasci una volta ogni quattro mesi NON SEI UN GENITORE DI MERDA.
Non dal lato del coniuge. Anche se  (permetti eh) e' tempo senz'altro meglio passato quello in compagnia dei figli, che non a stirare camicie. Chiudo parentesi.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti se tuo marito ti tradisse..per te sarebbe doloroso. Se lo facesse in pausa pranzo ad esempio senza togliere nulla a te o figli è una cosa, se invece un giorno capisci che lo faceva tutte le volte che ti diceva ho cena con colleghi ti spiace? E tu pur stanca da una giornata di lavoro, gli dici ok...prendo i bimbi in palestra io, poi ceno con bimbi,  sistemo un po casa, magari stiro e vedo un film ecc tu divertiti pure.. poi ti metti nel letto e ti manca pure non poterti abbracciare...! Per me è diverso. Stai togliendo tempo a me, lasciandomi tante cose da fare ...per scopare....anche no grazie.


La mia coppia non è come la tua.

Se scoprissi un tradimento del mio compagno non credo proverei dolore. Forse rammarico per certe cose... boh.
E se mi scoprisse non credo proprio tenterei di recuperare.

Da tanto tempo non c'è calore tra noi.

Cerco di togliere il meno possibile ai miei figli. Ma a lui non tolgo niente, perchè quando siamo in casa insieme non c'è niente da togliere.
Io dormo da sola da tanto tempo, con qualcuno nel letto.


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Anche io penso che bisogna ridimensionare le cose che la quotidianità e altro e solo posti di fronte ad essa Capisci il valore di  qsto ammmmore tanto sbandierato da amanti 

Però insomma qualche storia finita diversamente esiste io e meriben ad es

Non è detto che sia Sempre solo Sollazzo evasione o meglio può nascere così...per poi evolvere 
Solo che la maggior parte delle persone si caca in mano e pone fine alla relazione extra se beccato quindi sono ceci  o  se l amante muore si ammala viene rapito dagli alieni ecc ecc ecc

Se con il coniuge va decebtem ok puoi scopare una volta fuori casa ma qui si parla sempte di relazioni di mesi se non anni per poi tornare all...Ovile
Bah.

Mi sembra da immaturi a prescindere se pensi di sfasciare una fsmiglia xche tanto la metto ugualm a rischio e poi se beccati nulla sarà più come prima


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si stava parlando della questione dal lato dei bambini.
> Che se li lasci una volta ogni quattro mesi NON SEI UN GENITORE DI MERDA.
> Non dal lato del coniuge. Anche se  (permetti eh) e' tempo senz'altro meglio passato quello in compagnia dei figli, che non a stirare camicie. Chiudo parentesi.


Una ogni 4 mesi ..grazie al c....ma non penso che questi sono i ritmi con un amante...altrimenti è un bradipo .... cmq se lasci i figli una ogni 4 mesi alla baby sitter ok...sei ottimo genitore....ma resta che se li lasci a me, anche una sola volta, per andare in un parcheggio, per me sei una moglie di merda. .chiudo anche io.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


Non è il tradimento a fare un cattivo genitore.

Ci sono genitori di merda assolutamente fedeli.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto..ste cose fanno proprio schifo...sia uscire lasciando marito a casa con figli sia lasciarli ai nonni mentre il marito è in trasferta. Sono dettagli che contano e hanno un peso.


Tutte le persone mantengono una propria individualità anche stando in coppia ed escono da sole con gli amici o lasciano i figli dai nonni quando è necessario (in mancanza dei nonni dai baby-sitter).
Il problema è che non lo si dovrebbe fare per andare a letto con qualcun altro.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La mia coppia non è come la tua.
> 
> Se scoprissi un tradimento del mio compagno non credo proverei dolore. Forse rammarico per certe cose... boh.
> E se mi scoprisse non credo proprio tenterei di recuperare.
> ...


E allora di che parliamo? Per forza allora si giustifica quello che fai e dici.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le persone mantengono una propria individualità anche stando in coppia ed escono da sole con gli amici o lasciano i figli dai nonni quando è necessario (in mancanza dei nonni dai baby-sitter).
> Il problema è che non lo si dovrebbe fare per andare a letto con qualcun altro.


Sicuro? Pare di no.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche io penso che bisogna ridimensionare le cose che la quotidianità e altro e solo posti di fronte ad essa Capisci il valore di  qsto ammmmore tanto sbandierato da amanti
> 
> Però insomma qualche storia finita diversamente esiste io e meriben ad es
> 
> ...


Tu e [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] siete eccezioni. Mariben tra l'altro aveva i figli oramai grandi, e non era lei quella impegnata, tra l'altro.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Una ogni 4 mesi ..grazie al c....ma non penso che questi sono i ritmi con un amante...altrimenti è un bradipo .... cmq se lasci i figli una ogni 4 mesi alla baby sitter ok...sei ottimo genitore....ma resta che se li lasci a me, anche una sola volta, per andare in un parcheggio, per me sei una moglie di merda. .chiudo anche io.


Sulla moglie di merda siamo tutti d'accordo.

Giudicare la madre è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E allora di che parliamo? Per forza allora si giustifica quello che fai e dici.


Non mi giustifico, ti spiego quali potrebbero essere le mie reazioni rispetto alla mia situazione.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sicuro? Pare di no.


E aridaje.
Tradire e' sbagliato. Tradire sacrificando la famiglia e' sbagliatissimo.
Concordo.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti...restare a casa con i figli...organizzare una cosa carina con loro perché tua moglie ha una cena con amiche e tu le dici vai...divertiti qui tutto ok...e poi sta in un auto col collega...permettimi... quando un giorno il marito collegherà le cose ..sara sale su una ferita gia profonda....


Guarda che non è che se una persona tradisce in orario lavorativo sia meglio...


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lasciare figli al partner per calcetto (lui)o uscita con amiche (lei) è normalissimo. Lasciare figli per scopare in un parcheggio ..ho mie remore. Scusami. Sono medioevale lo so.


Ma mica dici al partner che vai con l'amante.
Dici che vai a calcetto o esci con le amiche. E' quindi tempo sottratto al calcetto e alle amiche, mica ai figli.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho letto. Neppure  UN fine settimana coi nonni.... Questa e' una esagerazione. Se lo facesse sempre capirei.


Be insomma. Io sono una di ampie vedute ma lasciare i figli ai nonni per andare con l’amante necessita secondo me di un gran bel pelo sullo stomaco


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti se tuo marito ti tradisse..per te sarebbe doloroso. Se lo facesse in pausa pranzo ad esempio s*enza togliere nulla a te o figli è una cos*a, se invece un giorno capisci che lo faceva tutte le volte che ti diceva ho cena con colleghi ti spiace? E tu pur stanca da una giornata di lavoro, gli dici ok...prendo i bimbi in palestra io, poi ceno con bimbi,  sistemo un po casa, magari stiro e vedo un film ecc tu divertiti pure.. poi ti metti nel letto e ti manca pure non poterlo abbracciare...! Per me è diverso. Stai togliendo tempo a me, lasciandomi tante cose da fare ...per scopare....anche no grazie.


Il ragionamento che faceva mia moglie... Mah!
Da tradito permettimi di dissentire totalmente.
Il tradimento in orari lavorativi, che non hai alcun modo di controllare o percepire, è il peggiore quando viene scoperto, perché ti lascia preda di un'angoscia perché sei consapevole che può essere reiterato senza che tu lo possa minimamente venire a sapere.
Una persona che ha tradito può impegnarsi a non uscire più la sera da sola per un po', ma una che deve andare a lavorare tutti i giorni come può darti ancora fiducia e tranquillità?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se li porto dai nonni per dare loro il piacere di godere dei nipoti, può essere anche tutti i giorni
> 
> Se li porto dai nonni per "liberarmi" al fine di.... Il termine PARCHEGGIO mi sembra il più appropriato
> 
> Senza offesa per i parcheggiatori


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> è l immagine che hanno loro l' uno dell' altra, noi siamo spettatori esterni.


Ripeto, mi interessava sentire lui

Non mi sembra sia emerso se il suo auspicio sia di riformare una coppia ufficiale (e quindi tifare x la sua separazione) oppure viversela in questa dimensione senza cambiare nulla.

Ha solo parlato di lei lei lei


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io lo porto dai nonni per ambo le cose. Che lui ha piacere e io pure a liberarmi, di tanto in tanto.
> Parcheggiatrice presente allora


La motivazione del parcheggio fa la differenza secondo me


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è il tradimento a fare un cattivo genitore.
> 
> Ci sono genitori di merda assolutamente fedeli.


Io non ho espresso giudizi, ho solamente fatto notare che ogni qualvolta che....quindi mi è sorto il dubbio della coda di paglia e del nervo scoperto. E questo è un atteggiamento delle donne, agli uomini non interessa proprio


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Io non ho espresso giudizi, ho solamente fatto notare che ogni qualvolta che....quindi mi è sorto il dubbio della coda di paglia e del nervo scoperto. E questo è un atteggiamento delle donne, agli uomini non interessa proprio


Secondo te quando un uomo tradisce e non può farlo in orario lavorativo, cosa si inventa per vedere l'amante?


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica dici al partner che vai con l'amante.
> Dici che vai a calcetto o esci con le amiche. E' quindi tempo sottratto al calcetto e alle amiche, mica ai figli.


Intendo quando poi lo scoprì.. sapere che non era calcetto il motivo per il quale mi so ciucciato i bambini ogni giovedì sera...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intendo quando poi lo scoprì.. sapere che non era calcetto il motivo per il quale mi so ciucciato i.bambini ogni giovedì sera...


In teoria avresti dovuto goderteli e non ciucciarteli

Al di là di quel che andava a fare lei


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Io non ho espresso giudizi, ho solamente fatto notare che ogni qualvolta che....quindi mi è sorto il dubbio della coda di paglia e del nervo scoperto. E questo è un atteggiamento delle donne, agli uomini non interessa proprio


Non ne farei un vanto...


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intendo quando poi lo scoprì.. sapere che non era calcetto il motivo per il quale mi so ciucciato i.bambini ogni giovedì sera...


Il problema non è l'uscita, ma la menzogna.
Il tradimento.
E questo vale senza troppe distinzioni in qualsiasi maniera venga portato avanti.
Che lo si faccia in orario lavorativo o nelle false uscite con gli amici.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma. Io sono una di ampie vedute ma lasciare i figli ai nonni per andare con l’amante necessita secondo me di un gran bel pelo sullo stomaco


Vivrò io aliunde, allora.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

[MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] ma un uomo di più di quarant’anni con tre figli ha davvero voglia di incasinarsi con una sposata con due figli?
Ma sei sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vivrò io aliunde, allora.


hai lasciato mai i nonni per andare da un'amante?
Perchè io parlo di questo
Diverso sono le uscite classiche che tutti più o meno facciamo
Ho sempre lasciato i miei figli ai nonni solo per godermi saltuariamente (molto raramente) una serata o un week con mio marito. Questo si
Ecco ripeto per me la motivazione del parcheggio è l'ago della bilancia

Dopodichè tornando alla storia credo che lei abbia fatto benissimo a tornare a dedicarsi alla sua famiglia e a provare a risolvere.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragionamento che faceva mia moglie... Mah!
> Da tradito permettimi di dissentire totalmente.
> Il tradimento in orari lavorativi, che non hai alcun modo di controllare o percepire, è il peggiore quando viene scoperto, perché ti lascia preda di un'angoscia perché sei consapevole che può essere reiterato senza che tu lo possa minimamente venire a sapere.
> Una persona che ha tradito può impegnarsi a non uscire più la sera da sola per un po', ma una che deve andare a lavorare tutti i giorni come può darti ancora fiducia e tranquillità?


Ho vissuto entrambi....piano piano il fatto che puo succedere in orario lavorativo ti passa, se non ti fidi piu molla per sempre..fa parte della ricostruzione..(pensa che a me sono colleghi e non è facile)... ma l'amaro per esser stato usato come babysitter per essere libera di uscire anche con lui...ancora ce l ho. In quel letto da solo, ad aspettare tornasse dalla cena con amiche, ci sono stato e credimi non è facile sapere che era con amiche si, ma anche lui..e che magari l'ha riaccompagnata a casa! Chiudo..tanto è inutile.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> hai lasciato mai i nonni per andare da un'amante?
> Perchè io parlo di questo
> Diverso sono le uscite classiche che tutti più o meno facciamo
> Ho sempre lasciato i miei figli ai nonni solo per godermi saltuariamente (molto raramente) una serata o un week con mio marito. Questo si
> ...


Mai avuto amanti.
Facevo un discorso diverso. Che la motivazione nulla ha a che fare con la capacità di essere un buon genitore. Un bimbo di tre anni  (a maggior ragione uno di sette) generalmente non soffre a stare una notte dai nonni. E non vedo pelo sullo stomaco nel lasciarli sporadicamente. O particolari  "qualità" che possano connotare chi lo fa SPORADICAMENTE.
Tradimento e' tradimento comunque. Dal punto di vista della genitorialità non lo vedo come motivo rilevante, in questo specifico caso  (poi se le notti sono state trenta, o dieci, il discorso cambia).
Non è che se fai la sveltina in pausa pranzo sei meno responsabile della stabilità familiare.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutte storie identiche...spero che entrambi possiate tenere il punto e capire che col tempo potete allontanarvi....è stato fatto già tanto..pure troppo...se il marito sgama sarà l'inferno.... la cosa più odiosa e che vedo spesso nelle donne più che negli uomini? La mostrizzazione...l'alzare i toni e screditare il marito con una convinzione assoluta, salvo poi a distanza di tempo capire che chi si è sposati è un ''marito d 'oro'' e che i difetti ecc non erano cosi gravi. Questo solo per giustificarsi per cio che si sta facendo..per una seconda adolescenza. Ps ma tu una accanto cosi, la vorresti? Una che pur stando con te va in auto col collega? O pensi che lei è una santa e che lo sta facendo perché siete destinati l uno all altro e il destino infame vi ha fatti incontrare solo ora?


Lui si è separato con 3 figli e il più piccolo aveva 3 anni... secondo te perché dopo il terzo figlio nato da poco si sono accorti di non andare più d’accordo


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria avresti dovuto goderteli e non ciucciarteli
> 
> Al di là di quel che andava a fare lei


L' ho fatto ed ero felice di essere con le bambine mentre lei era con le amiche...mi faceva piacere sapere stesse facendo qualcosa per staccare dalla vita quotidiana. Dopo la scoperta sapere che incontrava si le amiche ma anche lui e che le serate erano anche, se non soprattutto, per questo mi ha fatto malissimo. Come il chiedermi se il vestito scelto le stava bene. Come aver rinviato una vacanza per non saltare una di queste serate. Per me questi sono contorni al piatto principale che fanno malissimo. Perché sei compleamtamente annullato.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] ma un uomo di più di quarant’anni con tre figli ha davvero voglia di incasinarsi con una sposata con due figli?
> Ma sei sicuro sicuro?


Incasinarsi o sollazzarsi ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mai avuto amanti.
> Facevo un discorso diverso. Che la motivazione nulla ha a che fare con la capacità di essere un buon genitore. Un bimbo di tre anni  (a maggior ragione uno di sette) generalmente non soffre a stare una notte dai nonni. E non vedo pelo sullo stomaco nel lasciarli sporadicamente. O particolari  "qualità" che possano connotare chi lo fa SPORADICAMENTE.
> Tradimento e' tradimento comunque. Dal punto di vista della genitorialità *non lo vedo come motivo rilevante*, in questo specifico caso  (poi se le notti sono state trenta, o dieci, il discorso cambia).
> *Non è che se fai la sveltina in pausa pranzo sei meno responsabile della stabilità familiare*.


Non ho scritto da nessuna parte che si sia genitori migliori o peggiori
Esprimevo un mio sentire
Non penso di essere una madre migliore di chi lo fa. Sicuramente penso che abbiano un pelo sullo stomaco che io non ho. Tutto qui.
Sul primo grassetto per me se scoperto è indubbiamente un'aggravante
Sul secondo grassetto quoto anche se sicuramente il tempo e i modi che dedichi a un eventuale amante secondo me fanno la differenza anche sul cercare di mantenere la stabilità familiare
E' una cosa che dico sempre per me è fondamentale avere chiare cosa è la prorità e cosa l'isola felice.
Nel momento in cui metti a rischio la priorità (vedi questa storia) la cosa "giusta" per me è correre ai ripari.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema non è l'uscita, ma la menzogna.
> Il tradimento.
> E questo vale senza troppe distinzioni in qualsiasi maniera venga portato avanti.
> Che lo si faccia in orario lavorativo o nelle false uscite con gli amici.


Danny sapere che mi tradiva mentre entrambi eravamo a lavoro mi fa male. Sapere che la sera (momento classico in cui ci si può dedicare tempo, coccole, ecc) preferisse lasciarmi a casa per coltivare ancora la cosa mi fa più male...sai bene che anche io ho avuto una sbandata, ma mai mai le ho chiesto tieni le bimbe stasera  perché esco (per vedere l'altra). C è una doppia presa per il culo, uno sfruttamento, e un senso di prevaricazione dell'extra sul non extra che fa malissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L' ho fatto ed ero felice di essere con le bambine mentre lei era con le amiche...mi faceva piacere sapere stesse facendo qualcosa per staccare dalla vita quotidiana. Dopo la scoperta sapere che incontrava si le amiche ma anche lui e che le serate erano anche, se non soprattutto, per questo mi ha fatto malissimo. Come il chiedermi se il vestito scelto le stava bene. *Come aver rinviato una vacanza per non saltare una di queste serate*. Per me questi sono contorni al piatto principale che fanno malissimo. Perché sei compleamtamente annullato.


Ecco una cosa così mi manderebbe in bestia a livelli mai visti
Ma anche aver rinviato una cena o un momento di famiglia.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema non è l'uscita, ma la menzogna.
> Il tradimento.
> E questo vale senza troppe distinzioni in qualsiasi maniera venga portato avanti.
> Che lo si faccia in orario lavorativo o nelle false uscite con gli amici.


Voilà.
Poi chiaro che se l'impegno a mettere corna ti porta veramente ad essere  "assente", ovvio che il discorso cambia.
Ma essere assenti sol perché in quattro mesi sei rincasato una volta all'una, e una notte i bimbi sono stati dai nonni, non mi pare un fatto che possa in qualche modo qualificare chi lo ha fatto in quanto genitore. Al massimo in quanto traditore facilmente sgamabile, quello si. Specialmente chi prima era abituato a non avere amicizie che comportassero apericene o nottate fuori.

Comunque qui (ma pure per mia conoscenza) si è letto un po' di tutto.
Da chi lasciava nottetempo i figli soli in casa a dormire, a chi (in questo caso direi che il termine è appropriato) li parcheggiava con 40 di febbre, a chi svegli non li vedeva mai, a chi rincasava la sera alle nove e pure non si faceva mancare i fine settimana di svago. Per finire con chi ha scopato coi figli in casa chiusi a chiave, e chi li ha allegramente portati a conoscere l'amante.
Se proprio dobbiamo scomodare la genitorialità.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa così mi manderebbe in bestia a livelli mai visti
> Ma anche aver rinviato una cena o un momento di famiglia.


Potrei dirne altre cinque almeno di cose simili. C è tradimento e tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny sapere che mi tradiva mentre entrambi eravamo a lavoro mi fa male. Sapere che la sera (momento classico in cui ci si può dedicare tempo, coccole, ecc) preferisse lasciarmi a casa per coltivare ancora la cosa mi fa più male...sai bene che anche io ho avuto una sbandata, ma mai mai le ho chiesto tieni le bimbe stasera  perché esco (per vedere l'altra). C è una doppia presa per il culo, uno sfruttamento, e un senso di prevaricazione dell'extra sul non extra che fa malissimo.


Lo capisco benissimo
Anche io l'ho fatto ma sono certa che fosse un'aggravante al fatto che lo tradivo.
E ammetto che pur godendomi i momenti che stavo vivendo quel tarlo in un angolo del cervello l'ho sempre avuto.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è il tradimento a fare un cattivo genitore.
> 
> Ci sono genitori di merda assolutamente fedeli.


Assolutamente d’accordo.
Tralasciando il caso specifico dei bimbi ai nonni che non c’entra nulla con la buona genitorialita’, non pensi che mettere se stessi al centro del mondo aprendo le porte a una relazione clandestina, quando  il più piccolo dei tuoi figli ha 3 anni... sia comunque un vedere oltre le esigenze di tuo figlio ? Non lo dico per ergermi a giudice, giuro, , ma solo se comprendere ...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Io non ho espresso giudizi, ho solamente fatto notare che ogni qualvolta che....quindi mi è sorto il dubbio della coda di paglia e del nervo scoperto. E questo è un atteggiamento delle donne, agli uomini non interessa proprio


Un...se vuoi ti faccio l’elenco


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo.
> Tralasciando il caso specifico dei bimbi ai nonni che non c’entra nulla con la buona genitorialita’, non pensi che mettere se stessi al centro del mondo aprendo le porte a una relazione clandestina, quando  il più piccolo dei tuoi figli ha 3 anni... sia comunque un vedere oltre le esigenze di tuo figlio ? Non lo dico per ergermi a giudice, giuro, , ma solo se comprendere ...


Quello a prescindere però dall'orario di una volta.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L' ho fatto ed ero felice di essere con le bambine mentre lei era con le amiche...mi faceva piacere sapere stesse facendo qualcosa per staccare dalla vita quotidiana. Dopo la scoperta sapere che incontrava si le amiche ma anche lui e che le serate erano anche, se non soprattutto, per questo mi ha fatto malissimo. Come il chiedermi se il vestito scelto le stava bene. Come aver rinviato una vacanza per non saltare una di queste serate. Per me questi sono contorni al piatto principale che fanno malissimo. Perché sei compleamtamente annullato.


Sì, ho capito.
Non è l'essere uscita però a costituire il problema, ma il fatto che tutti i tuoi ricordi legati a quelle serate sono trasfigurati dal tradimento, permeando tutto di angoscia e rabbia, uniti a un senso di impotenza legato al non essere riuscito a evitare tutto questo.
Tu ti vedi, inconsapevole, ignaro, fiducioso, insieme a lei che ti parla e ti mente, lei che si prepara per l'amante e tu che non immagini affatto quello che lei ha in mente di fare, tu che stai con i figli a casa, che ti dedichi a loro, e lei che scopa con quell'altro e se ne frega di voi. Hai una visione nitida, non è quella sfocata del tradimento in ufficio, che puoi avvertire come se fosse avvenuto in un altro mondo, distante dal tuo.
No, questo tradimento è avvenuto nel tuo, nel vostro mondo, nel vostro tempo e pertanto lo senti più vicino.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny sapere che mi tradiva mentre entrambi eravamo a lavoro mi fa male. Sapere che la sera (momento classico in cui ci si può dedicare tempo, coccole, ecc) preferisse lasciarmi a casa per coltivare ancora la cosa mi fa più male...sai bene che anche io ho avuto una sbandata, ma mai mai le ho chiesto tieni le bimbe stasera  perché esco (per vedere l'altra). C è una doppia presa per il culo, uno sfruttamento, e un senso di prevaricazione dell'extra sul non extra che fa malissimo.


Ma in quei momenti come dice qualcuno qua tradire è un bene per il traditore [emoji41], e che vuoi in quei momenti partner e figli sono solo estranei [emoji41].
Poi c'è chi ha una coscienza [emoji41] ma fra i traditori sono in pochi [emoji41].
Il tradito deve solo eventualmente raccogliere i cocci e sbattere la testa al muro.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo capisco benissimo
> Anche io l'ho fatto ma sono certa che fosse un'aggravante al fatto che lo tradivo.
> E ammetto che pur godendomi i momenti che stavo vivendo quel tarlo in un angolo del cervello l'ho sempre avuto.


Si ma li è rimasto [emoji41].


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho vissuto entrambi....piano piano il fatto che puo succedere in orario lavorativo ti passa, se non ti fidi piu molla per sempre..fa parte della ricostruzione..(pensa che a me sono colleghi e non è facile)... ma l'amaro per esser stato usato come babysitter per essere libera di uscire anche con lui...ancora ce l ho. In quel letto da solo, ad aspettare tornasse dalla cena con amiche, ci sono stato e credimi non è facile sapere che era con amiche si, ma anche lui..e che magari l'ha riaccompagnata a casa! Chiudo..tanto è inutile.


Guarda che è successo anche a me e ti capisco... ma a me non è dispiaciuto tanto perché dovevo starci io con loro al posto suo (non solo), ma soprattutto perché lui ci stava già poco con i suoi figli... e se ci stai poco perché devi lavorare è un conto...se lo fai perché ti sollazzi è un altro ..: ma il fatto che non stesse con me...ovvio... stava con chi preferìva frequentare in quel momento ... che ogni tanto voleva avere il “diritto” di “goderselo” la sera ...
Che ti devo dire ....  stiamo a mettere i puntini sulle i ?


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] ma un uomo di più di quarant’anni con tre figli ha davvero voglia di incasinarsi con una sposata con due figli?
> Ma sei sicuro sicuro?


Più che altro, uno libero, anche senza volontà di  "impelagarsi", forse può ambire a qualcosa in più di tanti  "mi manchi ma quanto mi manchi", e qualche sveltina in auto. A 40 anni, e non certo perché i bollenti spiriti non possono aspettare.
Se e' sollazzo, che sia sollazzo. Giustamente se il sollazzo non è solo il  "ficco", allora e' sbagliata la persona.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo.
> Tralasciando il caso specifico dei bimbi ai nonni che non c’entra nulla con la buona genitorialita’, non pensi che mettere se stessi al centro del mondo aprendo le porte a una relazione clandestina, quando  il più piccolo dei tuoi figli ha 3 anni... sia comunque un vedere oltre le esigenze di tuo figlio ? Non lo dico per ergermi a giudice, giuro, , ma solo se comprendere ...


Ho statisticamente la sensazione che i tradimenti siano più frequenti proprio tra chi è già genitore. rispetto a chi non lo è ancora.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito.
> Non è l'essere uscita però a costituire il problema, ma il fatto che tutti i tuoi ricordi legati a quelle serate sono trasfigurati dal tradimento, permeando tutto di angoscia e rabbia, uniti a un senso di impotenza legato al non essere riuscito a evitare tutto questo.
> Tu ti vedi, inconsapevole, ignaro, fiducioso, insieme a lei che ti parla e ti mente, lei che si prepara per l'amante e tu che non immagini affatto quello che lei ha in mente di fare, tu che stai con i figli a casa, che ti dedichi a loro, e lei che scopa con quell'altro e se ne frega di voi. Hai una visione nitida, non è quella sfocata del tradimento in ufficio, che puoi avvertire come se fosse avvenuto in un altro mondo, distante dal tuo.
> No, questo tradimento è avvenuto nel tuo, nel vostro mondo, nel vostro tempo e pertanto lo senti più vicino.


Bingo


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le persone mantengono una propria individualità anche stando in coppia ed escono da sole con gli amici o lasciano i figli dai nonni quando è necessario (in mancanza dei nonni dai baby-sitter).
> Il problema è che non lo si dovrebbe fare per andare a letto con qualcun altro.


Si certo 
Puoi benissimo approfittare della Pausa pranzo ad es 

Non credo sia tanto il Momento il punto quanto  che metti a rischio anche la loro famiglia


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che è successo anche a me e ti capisco... ma a me non è dispiaciuto tanto perché dovevo starci io con loro al posto suo (non solo), ma soprattutto perché lui ci stava già poco con i suoi figli... e se ci stai poco perché devi lavorare è un conto...se lo fai perché ti sollazzi è un altro ..: ma il fatto che non stesse con me...ovvio... stava con chi preferìva frequentare in quel momento ... che ogni tanto voleva avere il “diritto” di “goderselo” la sera ...
> Che ti devo dire ....  stiamo a mettere i puntini sulle i ?


A me non ci stava mai con loro. 
E con me. Troppo lavoro. Capisci?


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu e [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] siete eccezioni. Mariben tra l'altro aveva i figli oramai grandi, e non era lei quella impegnata, tra l'altro.


Sarà 

Cmq io avevo marito in altro città poi altro continente ma quelli sposati in matrimonio Normale con coniugi a casa qnd cazzo lo trovano il tempo di scopare in giro cioè org è un casino ma.Soptutto come rientrate in  casa e trovate li il marito o moglie.... Per.me  inspiegabile
Non che io sia meglio eh ma era lontano ci vedevamo ogni 2 settimane minimo cioè era una roba così assurda quasi oramai un tacito accordo 

Voi con vite regolari ma io darei di matto a sapere che ti infili nel letto con l Odore di quella addosso...
O di quello..... Boh


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me non ci stava mai con loro.
> E con me. Troppo lavoro. Capisci?


Allora il tuo e' un altro discorso. Che quoto. Comunque.... Il mio rincasava sempre tardi, mai tempo per un aiuto. Però il tempo per frequenti hobby non mancava mai. Parlo di quando il figlio aveva poche settimane. Non è che fosse poi tanto diverso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L' ho fatto ed ero felice di essere con le bambine mentre lei era con le amiche...mi faceva piacere sapere stesse facendo qualcosa per staccare dalla vita quotidiana. Dopo la scoperta sapere che incontrava si le amiche ma anche lui e che le serate erano anche, se non soprattutto, per questo mi ha fatto malissimo. Come il chiedermi se il vestito scelto le stava bene. Come aver rinviato una vacanza per non saltare una di queste serate. Per me questi sono contorni al piatto principale che fanno malissimo. Perché sei compleamtamente annullato.


Si, portato così fino a questi livelli è invasivo della coppia, in effetti.
Troppo


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vivrò io aliunde, allora.


Invece portare l amante a cena con il marito e na passeggiata di salute.... Ma Dai Nocciola come te La racconti tu in qsto forum nessuna mai dovresti farne una professione sai 

Per me mille Volte meno grave quello di lasciare figli che altro come Vedi ogni testa..

E non lo dico xche li mollavo essendo sola io lo tradivo durante il giorno o le trasferte ma tanto è la Stessa cosa... Sono solo moralismi


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa così mi manderebbe in bestia a livelli mai visti
> Ma anche aver rinviato una cena o un momento di famiglia.


Infatti poteva portarlo a cena insieme io davvero Non capisco...


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sarà
> 
> Cmq io avevo marito in altro città poi altro continente ma quelli sposati in matrimonio Normale con coniugi a casa qnd cazzo lo trovano il tempo di scopare in giro cioè org è un casino ma.Soptutto come rientrate in  casa e trovate li il marito o moglie.... Per.me  inspiegabile
> Non che io sia meglio eh ma era lontano ci vedevamo ogni 2 settimane minimo cioè era una roba così assurda quasi oramai un tacito accordo
> ...


Voi non sono io 

Spero bene che chi lo fa trovi il tempo per una doccia, almeno


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che è successo anche a me e ti capisco... ma a me non è dispiaciuto tanto perché dovevo starci io con loro al posto suo (non solo), ma soprattutto perché lui ci stava già poco con i suoi figli... e se ci stai poco perché devi lavorare è un conto...se lo fai perché ti sollazzi è un altro ..: ma il fatto che non stesse con me...ovvio... stava con chi preferìva frequentare in quel momento ... che ogni tanto voleva avere il “diritto” di “goderselo” la sera ...
> Che ti devo dire ....  stiamo a mettere i puntini sulle i ?





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bingo


Rispondo ad entrambi.
C'è un periodo successivo alla scoperta del tradimento in cui il pensiero va sempre a quei momenti in cui lei (o lui) tradiva noi. Io l'ho vissuta come una potente negazione di me e un'esclusione.
A seguito di ciò l'autostima è crollata e il senso di solitudine è diventato opprimente.
Ansia, angoscia, turbamenti di ogni tipo hanno caratterizzato quel periodo devastante, in cui si scandagliano tutti i momenti passati per cercare di capire e sottrarsi alla menzogna subito.
Io ero arrivato a intuire i giorni in cui avevano fatto sesso attraverso le ricostruzioni.
Ora... non me ne frega più niente.
So che tutto quanto è stato funzionale a lei per avere una storia con lui e che mi ha mentito, e questo è il dato oggettivo più importante. 
Il resto lo si deve superare.
Perché avere un'amante in pausa pranzo è una "botta di culo" (per chi tradisce), come per mia moglie avere la possibilità di prendersi pomeriggi per andare in motel.
Ma io, che non ho mai finora tradito, se volessi farlo non avrei queste possibilità.
Sarei quindi più esecrabile se mi incontrassi con l'amante - compatibilmente con le sue possibilità - di sera, non avendo alternative?
Per me no. Sarei sempre un traditore, solo con minore flessibilità rispetto ad altri in termini di orari e tempo.


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Voi non sono io
> 
> Spero bene che chi lo fa trovi il tempo per una doccia, almeno


   Si era per dire doccia o non doccia 

Se io tradissi adesso mi becherebbe non potrei tornare acasa dovrei stare 3 gg in giro x decontaminarmi 

Non ci penso manco morta cmq


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Infatti poteva portarlo a cena insieme io davvero Non capisco...


non ho capito il senso del tuo intervento


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non ho capito il senso del tuo intervento


Ironico 
C'è gente che si indigna qnd l. Amante lo portava a cena con ilMarito o presenziava in casa 

Mi fa pensare qsto Modo di scindere le Cose...è curioso tendiamo tutti a vederela ns situazione in maniera diversa o. Siamo più morbidi

Io ho fatto una carognata anche se lui era via e magari si sollazzava con mille modelle 
Per dire


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ironico
> C'è gente che si indigna qnd l. Amante lo portava a cena con ilMarito o i vita a a casa
> 
> Mi fa pensare qsto.l Modo di scindere le Cose...


ah beh....questo è veramente o da dramma famigliare o da film con la fenech e banfi


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> ah beh....questo è veramente o da dramma famigliare o da film con la fenech e banfi


Fenech e Banfi  è vero


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Invece portare l amante a cena con il marito e na passeggiata di salute.... Ma Dai Nocciola come te La racconti tu in qsto forum nessuna mai dovresti farne una professione sai
> 
> Per me mille Volte meno grave quello di lasciare figli che altro come Vedi ogni testa..
> 
> E non lo dico xche li mollavo essendo sola io lo tradivo durante il giorno o le trasferte ma tanto è la Stessa cosa... Sono solo moralismi


E certo perchè io ce lo portavo hai ragione
Mi mancavi (sono ironica)


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rispondo ad entrambi.
> C'è un periodo successivo alla scoperta del tradimento in cui il pensiero va sempre a quei momenti in cui lei (o lui) tradiva noi. Io l'ho vissuta come una potente negazione di me e un'esclusione.
> A seguito di ciò l'autostima è crollata e il senso di solitudine è diventato opprimente.
> Ansia, angoscia, turbamenti di ogni tipo hanno caratterizzato quel periodo devastante, in cui si scandagliano tutti i momenti passati per cercare di capire e sottrarsi alla menzogna subito.
> ...


La prima parte la conosco benissimo..ho avuto anche malaugurata idea di verificare spostamenti gps con gmail...ho orari, giorni tutto. Non ci hi dormito per giorni a incrociare (sapere che mi hs detto cose affettuose pochi minuti prima o dopo...be...).. sulle conclusioni non concordo. Se tua moglie scoprisse di aver rinunciato a un concerto importante perché le avevi detto che avevi una cena irrinunciabile..rimarrebbe di.merda....come l aver modificato le vacanze apposta (magari come successo a me di rinviare io e figlie le nostre vacanze). Il tradimento ti mette in discussione, questo ti annienta perché ti da il sapore del ''x è più importante di me e nostra famiglia''...per lui tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non ho capito il senso del tuo intervento


Ce l'ha con me, sereno
Ovviamente la racconta per come le fa più comodo
Per altro non ho mai detto che il mio tradimento non è stato grave.
Però mi diverte quasi leggerla quindi lascio fare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ironico
> C'è gente che si indigna qnd l. Amante lo portava a cena con ilMarito o presenziava in casa
> 
> Mi fa pensare qsto Modo di scindere le Cose...è curioso tendiamo tutti a vederela ns situazione in maniera diversa o. Siamo più morbidi
> ...


Guarda che se fai il Nick non mi offendo


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo.
> Tralasciando il caso specifico dei bimbi ai nonni che non c’entra nulla con la buona genitorialita’, non pensi che mettere se stessi al centro del mondo aprendo le porte a una relazione clandestina, quando  il più piccolo dei tuoi figli ha 3 anni... sia comunque un vedere oltre le esigenze di tuo figlio ? Non lo dico per ergermi a giudice, giuro, , ma solo se comprendere ...


Certo che lo è.

Perchè rischio di distruggere una famiglia in cui lui sta bene per mie esigenze personali a cui scelgo di non rinunciare.

Io, in questo momento, preferisco il rischio rispetto alla separazione.
Sostanzialmente per i figli in effetti, ma non ho la certezza sia la scelta giusta per noi. 

Soprattutto però io credo che per i figli sia giusto fare_ quasi _tutto. 

Ci sono certe cose che si fanno comunque a prescindere dalle esigenze primarie dei figli, ma che portano benefici anche a loro. 
Come sottrargli tempo per lavorare.
Ma i tempi e i modi siamo comunque noi a deciderli, e non è detto che non siano sbagliati.

Ci sono cose che si fanno comunque a prescindere dalle esigenze dei figli, come separarsi, ognuno per ragioni che valuta più importanti rispetto al disagio certo causato loro.
E anche qui le valutazioni possono essere sbagliate.

Diciamo che si fa del proprio meglio in base al proprio sentire.


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E certo perchè io ce lo portavo hai ragione
> Mi mancavi (sono ironica)


Nocciola lo hai scritto tu in qualche occasione  che non potevi evitarlo che eravate amici che tenevi i suoi figli  ecc
Moralizzi e mi fa sorridere perché x ti giustifichi ma punti il ditone su altre situazioni con una facilità estrema 

Non è un problema il mancarti o meno credimi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Nocciola lo hai scritto tu in qualche occasione  che non potevi evitarlo che eravate amici che tenevi i suoi figli  ecc
> Moralizzi e mi fa sorridere perché x ti giustifichi ma punti il ditone su altre situazioni con una facilità estrema
> 
> Non è un problema il mancarti o meno credimi.


No il problema è il tuo atteggiamento da principessa sul pisello.
E qui la chiudo
Non mi interessa confrontarmi con te. forse è una delle prime volte che lo dico


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La prima parte la conosco benissimo..ho avuto anche malaugurata idea di verificare spostamenti gps con gmail...ho orari, giorni tutto. Non ci hi dormito per giorni a incrociare (sapere che mi hs detto cose affettuose pochi minuti prima o dopo...be...).. sulle conclusioni non concordo. Se tua moglie scoprisse di aver rinunciato a un concerto importante perché le avevi detto che avevi una cena irrinunciabile..rimarrebbe di.merda....come l aver modificato le vacanze apposta (magari come successo a me di rinviare io e figlie le nostre vacanze). Il tradimento ti mette in discussione, questo ti annienta perché ti da il sapore del ''x è più importante di me e nostra famiglia''...per lui tutto...


Io ero in Egitto, vacanza agognata da tempo, con lei, con nostra figlia.
Lei in pochi giorni aveva consumato tutto il credito telefonico per parlare con lui di una cosa (spiacevole) che le era successa.
In quei momenti sì, diventiamo meno importanti. E' una constatazione.


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che se fai il Nick non mi offendo


Guarda non sei l unica 
Ci sono persone giudicano garbi atteggiamenti di infedeli e si tengono in casa persone simili 

Non hai nessun primato
E lo Sport nazionale giudicare gli altri è salvarsi il culo o insomma giustificarsi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Nocciola lo hai scritto tu in qualche occasione  che non potevi evitarlo che eravate amici che tenevi i suoi figli  ecc
> Moralizzi e mi fa sorridere perché x ti giustifichi ma punti il ditone su altre situazioni con una facilità estrema
> 
> Non è un problema il mancarti o meno credimi.


Tra non poter evitare e portarlo a cena trovi qualche differenza sostanziale o no?


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_aie77_ ma un uomo di più di quarant’anni con tre figli ha davvero voglia di incasinarsi con una sposata con due figli?
> Ma sei sicuro sicuro?


è lei che non vuole lavare i calzini a 5 ragazzini, di cui 3 non suoi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda non sei l unica
> Ci sono persone giudicano garbi atteggiamenti di infedeli e si tengono in casa persone simili
> 
> Non hai nessun primato
> *E lo Sport nazionale giudicare gli altri è salvarsi il culo o insomma giustificarsi*


Potresti insegnarmelo mi piacerebbe esserne capace


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No il problema è il tuo atteggiamento da principessa sul pisello.
> E qui la chiudo
> Non mi interessa confrontarmi con te. forse è una delle prime volte che lo dico


Ma magari principessa magari che figo lo prendo  come un augurio
Meglio che matrona frustrata


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potresti insegnarmelo mi piacerebbe esserne capace


Non hai appena scritto che non ti confronti con me?
Anche qui coerenza portami via


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello a prescindere però dall'orario di una volta.


Si


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

ma [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Mariben (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intendo quando poi lo scoprì.. sapere che non era calcetto il motivo per il quale mi so *ciucciato i bambin*i ogni giovedì sera...




  CIUCCIATO ??? 
Motivazioni a parte i bambini non ce li si ciuccia, se ne dovrebbe aver cura casomai.
Quindi si torna punto a capo:
Se li lascio in cura a mio marito  ( loro padre ) una tantum   per uscire con le amiche sono una madre di merda?
Se li lascio in cura a mio marito ( loro padre ) una tantum per vedere l'amante sono una madre di merda ?


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> CIUCCIATO ???
> Motivazioni a parte i bambini non ce li si ciuccia, se ne dovrebbe aver cura casomai.
> Quindi si torna punto a capo:
> Se li lascio in cura a mio marito  ( loro padre ) una tantum   per uscire con le amiche sono una madre di merda?
> Se li lascio in cura a mio marito ( loro padre ) una tantum per vedere l'amante sono una madre di merda ?


Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce. Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto. E dopo un.po scleri. Se poi hai pure l' amante... La verità? tutto ciò..fatto da un uomo sarebbe apostrofato come uno stronzo...fatto da una collega donna diventa altro...diventa che magari io collaboro poco e me ne lamento pure!


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce. Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto. E dopo un.po scleri. Se poi hai pure l' amante...


Ciao, il punto di Mariben era un altro .
Nel tuo caso tutto comprensibilissimo ....


----------



## Mariben (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce.* Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto.* E dopo un.po scleri. *Se poi hai pure l' amante... tutto ciò..fatto da un uomo sarebbe apostrofato come uno stronzo...f*atto da una collega donna diventa altro...diventa che magari io collaboro poco e me ne lamento pure!


Non conosco la tua storia e di certo non potevo sapere che avevi tutto il carico addosso.
per il secondo neretto ; non concordo , solitamente c'è molta più tolleranza , culturale, sociale, se è l'uomo a comportarsi così


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Incasinarsi o sollazzarsi ?


Per me si è incasinato. Se no non avrebbe scritto qui.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce. Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto. E dopo un.po scleri. Se poi hai pure l' amante... La verità? tutto ciò..fatto da un uomo sarebbe apostrofato come uno stronzo...fatto da una collega donna diventa altro...diventa che magari io collaboro poco e me ne lamento pure!


Così è comprensibile.
Lei si è fatta i cazzi suoi avendo il servetto in casa, in sintesi. 
Questo non può che essere molto irritante.
Non prendertela con tutte le donne, quanto con colei che ti ha trattato così, che si è mostrata molto egoista.
Estendere a tutta una categoria - uomini, donne, un vezzo arcaico ancor oggi in voga - un comportamento sminuisce le responsabilità individuali. 
Oltre al tradimento, ha anche gestito malissimo il rapporto con te e con la vostra famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo.
> Tralasciando il caso specifico dei bimbi ai nonni che non c’entra nulla con la buona genitorialita’, non pensi che mettere se stessi al centro del mondo aprendo le porte a una relazione clandestina, quando  il più piccolo dei tuoi figli ha 3 anni... sia comunque un vedere oltre le esigenze di tuo figlio ? Non lo dico per ergermi a giudice, giuro, , ma solo se comprendere ...


Guarda che sta cosa io non l’ho mai capita.
C’è chi ha avuto una relazione con bimbo lattante.
Per me è incomprensibile. Ma mi hanno detto che non c’entra l’età dei figli. :unhappy:


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Così è comprensibile.
> Lei si è fatta i cazzi suoi avendo il servetto in casa, in sintesi.
> Questo non può che essere molto irritante.
> Non prendertela con tutte le donne, quanto con colei che ti ha trattato così, che si è mostrata molto egoista.
> ...


Rispondevo a chi diceva per una volta che te li tieni...ecc a chi cioè generalizza pensando sempre uomo non fare un caxxo..donna fare tantissimo


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

PS Mia moglie stasera esce con un'amica.
L'ultima volta che è uscita con lei - e ho la certezza che fosse lei - è tornata alla 2,30 di notte.
Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, doveva uscire per un aperitivo. Mia figlia la voleva aspettare alzata, poi alle 23,30 l'ho messa al letto come al solito.
Stasera non l'aspetto certo alzato.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS Mia moglie stasera esce con un'amica.
> L'ultima volta che è uscita con lei - e ho la certezza che fosse lei - è tornata alla 2,30 di notte.
> Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, doveva uscire per un aperitivo. Mia figlia la voleva aspettare alzata, poi alle 23,30 l'ho messa al letto come al solito.
> Stasera non l'aspetto certo alzato.


io ti strangolo col cavetto del caricabatteria.

tu insegui sempre gli effetti e mai le cause


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS Mia moglie stasera esce con un'amica.
> L'ultima volta che è uscita con lei - e ho la certezza che fosse lei - è tornata alla 2,30 di notte.
> Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, doveva uscire per un aperitivo. Mia figlia la voleva aspettare alzata, poi alle 23,30 l'ho messa al letto come al solito.
> Stasera non l'aspetto certo alzato.


Io esco più spesso di quanto faccia lui.
Ma anche le (poche) volte che sono stata a ballare, e quindi ho fatto come previsto tardi, la mattina per i bambini ci sono sempre stata. 

Le volte che è uscito lui non è tanto il suo tornare all’alba ad irritarmi, perché a me non deve spiegazioni, quanto il fatto che il giorno dopo è assente e inutile al ménage famigliare.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rispondevo a chi diceva per una volta che te li tieni...ecc a chi cioè generalizza pensando sempre uomo non fare un caxxo..donna fare tantissimo


Sì, è una cosa che ho sentito spesso, è un luogo comune del pensiero, frutto di un atteggiamento un po' vittimistico.
Io ti dico che, come cinquantenne, fatico a trovare uomini con cui uscire la sera. Sempre presi dal lavoro (amanti zero, tra quelli che conosco), trasferte all'estero, impegni di casa, mogli che rognano se escono tutte le settimane dopo essere stati lontano da casa.
In compenso mia moglie esce anche due se non tre volte la settimana. Ha trovato il suo giro di amiche tutte con mariti che hanno attività che li portano ad avere orari impegnativi di lavoro, quindi spesso libere, alcune casalinghe, altre con lavoro part-time (pure mia moglie lavora a orario ridotto). Ce ne sono tante.
Io ho quindi il problema opposto al suo.
O mi trovo un'amante che abbia tempo disponibile, oppure le mie uscite, escluse quelle volte ad accompagnare la figlia, saranno sempre limitate.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è lei che non vuole lavare i calzini a 5 ragazzini, di cui 3 non suoi.


Saggezza vedo in lei.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti strangolo col cavetto del caricabatteria.
> 
> tu insegui sempre gli effetti e mai le cause


La causa la conosco.
E' la soluzione che manca.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti strangolo col cavetto del caricabatteria.
> 
> tu insegui sempre gli effetti e mai le cause


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa che ho sentito spesso, è un luogo comune del pensiero, frutto di un atteggiamento un po' vittimistico.
> Io ti dico che, come cinquantenne, fatico a trovare uomini con cui uscire la sera. Sempre presi dal lavoro (amanti zero, tra quelli che conosco), trasferte all'estero, impegni di casa, mogli che rognano se escono tutte le settimane dopo essere stati lontano da casa.
> In compenso mia moglie esce anche due se non tre volte la settimana. Ha trovato il suo giro di amiche tutte con mariti che hanno attività che li portano ad avere orari impegnativi di lavoro, quindi spesso libere, alcune casalinghe, altre con lavoro part-time (pure mia moglie lavora a orario ridotto). Ce ne sono tante.
> Io ho quindi il problema opposto al suo.
> O mi trovo un'amante che abbia tempo disponibile, oppure le mie uscite, escluse quelle volte ad accompagnare la figlia, saranno sempre limitate.


Non esco mai. Preferisco famiglia o con amici ma in coppia. Ma solo mai. Mi annoio a parlare di calcio. Pero ho tanti hobbies ma mai torno tardi o vado a ballare. Per me triste . In coppia si.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La causa la conosco.
> E' la soluzione che manca.


la soluzione è per te inaccettabile per una serie N di motivi che conosciamo.   quindi, è inutile che la stai ad aspettare fino alle 3 del mattino.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Non esco mai*. Preferisco famiglia o con amici. Ma solo mai. Mi annoio a parlare di calcio. Pero ho hobbies ma mai torno tardi o vado a ballare. Per me triste . In coppia si.


Sei come la maggior parte degli uomini che conosco.
Vita in famiglia oppure pochi strettissimi amici da una vita.
Persone tranquillissime. Come me.
Ovviamente finché la famiglia non va a pezzi, che ci si scopre tutti sorprendentemente soli.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la soluzione è per te inaccettabile per una serie N di motivi che conosciamo.   quindi, è inutile che la stai ad aspettare fino alle 3 del mattino.


Infatti vado a dormire, mi guardo un bel film e cerco di organizzarmi qualche serata futura per i fatti miei.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti vado a dormire, mi guardo un bel film e cerco di organizzarmi qualche serata futura per i fatti miei.


già meglio


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei come la maggior parte degli uomini che conosco.
> Vita in famiglia oppure pochi strettissimi amici da una vita.
> Persone tranquillissime. Come me.
> Ovviamente finché la famiglia non va a pezzi, che ci si scopre tutti sorprendentemente soli.


Pure mio marito era sempre a casa


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure mio marito era sempre a casa


E quindi... quando?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti strangolo col cavetto del caricabatteria.
> 
> tu insegui sempre gli effetti e mai le cause


La prossima volta che lo incontro lo faccio al tuo posto. Lo desideri da troppo tempo 



 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] scherzo ovviamente .........forse


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure mio marito era sempre a casa


Anche il mio ex amante mai uscito una sera


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex amante mai uscito una sera


La sera escono solo le donne, come avevo intuito allora....:sonar::sonar::sonar:

Noi uomini, con amanti o meno, tutti a casa.:rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sta cosa io non l’ho mai capita.
> C’è chi ha avuto una relazione con bimbo lattante.
> Per me è incomprensibile. Ma mi hanno detto che non c’entra l’età dei figli. :unhappy:


C’avremo gli ormoni diversi


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La prossima volta che lo incontro lo faccio al tuo posto. Lo desideri da troppo tempo
> 
> 
> 
> @_danny_ scherzo ovviamente .........forse


A me serve uno Usb per il Samsung. Eventualmente poi lo conservo.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei come la maggior parte degli uomini che conosco.
> Vita in famiglia oppure pochi strettissimi amici da una vita.
> Persone tranquillissime. Come me.
> Ovviamente finché la famiglia non va a pezzi, che ci si scopre tutti sorprendentemente soli.


Lo pensavo anche di mio marito ... dicevo di essere sicura che non avesse un’amante perché con un lavoro così impegnativo e figli ...sarebbe stato impossibile ...hahahah 
Non mettere la mano sul fuoco neppure per i tuoi amici ...io me la  sono bruciata. 
Per il resto, se non hai veramente voglia di uscire, non esci...se invece di voglia ne hai ...ci metti un secondo ad agganciare nuove amicizie con abitudini diverse .
Io ho poco tempo, e la pensavo come te ....ma dopo la scoperta ho agganciato amiche single con cui potrei uscire anche ogni sera ....
E quando si esce di uomini altrettanto single ..ne vedo parecchi.
.


----------



## Darietto (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> C'è gente che si indigna quando l'amante lo portava a cena con il marito o presenziava in casa


Volendo "classificare", se ha senso farlo, i gradi di bassezza del traditore, penso che il fare incontrare amante e  marito/moglie ignari (cena o altro) rappresenti un grado di bassezza estremo. Più orribile di questo è senza dubbio il portare l'amante in casa e farlo nel "talamo nuziale". A me è successo il primo caso, quello di conoscere l'amante (a mia insaputa). La sensazione, l'umiliazione, il senso di vulnerabilità... che si prova quando vieni a saperlo non la augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche di mio marito ... dicevo di essere sicura che non avesse un’amante perché con un lavoro così impegnativo e figli ...sarebbe stato impossibile ...hahahah
> Non mettere la mano sul fuoco neppure per i tuoi amici ...io me la  sono bruciata.
> Per il resto, se non hai veramente voglia di uscire, non esci...se invece di voglia ne hai ...ci metti un secondo ad agganciare nuove amicizie con abitudini diverse .
> Io ho poco tempo, e la pensavo come te ....ma dopo la scoperta ho agganciato amiche single con cui potrei uscire anche ogni sera ....
> ...


Single.
I miei amici e quelli che conosco son tutti sposati.
Tutti bravi ragazzi.
Io non ho problemi a uscire.
Ma con quasi tutti devi programmare oggi per uscire dopo 3 settimane.
Il massimo l'ho raggiunto con un gruppo che ha impiegato 6 mesi.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Single.
> I miei amici e quelli che conosco son tutti sposati.
> Tutti bravi ragazzi.


Ma quando dice single intende senza mogli e fidanzate al seguito :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche di mio marito ... dicevo di essere sicura che non avesse un’amante perché con un lavoro così impegnativo e figli ...sarebbe stato impossibile ...hahahah
> Non mettere la mano sul fuoco neppure per i tuoi amici ...io me la  sono bruciata.
> *Per il resto, se non hai veramente voglia di uscire, non esci...se invece di voglia ne hai ...ci metti un secondo ad agganciare nuove amicizie con abitudini diverse .*
> Io ho poco tempo, e la pensavo come te ....ma dopo la scoperta ho agganciato amiche single con cui potrei uscire anche ogni sera ....
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quando dice single intende senza mogli e fidanzate al seguito :sonar:


... che non vuol dire "single"...


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


Siete sempre donne a rispondere.
Anche mia moglie ci ha messo un attimo ad agganciare donne con cui uscire.
Gli uomini sposati invece che dicono?
Non i 30enni, eh, che fino a che non sono diventato padre uscivo anch'io spesso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sempre donne a rispondere.
> Anche mia moglie ci ha messo un attimo ad agganciare donne con cui uscire.
> Gli uomini sposati invece che dicono?


Io al tuo posto visto che tua moglie esce piuttosto che stare in casa farei tutta sera il giro della casa e soprattutto lo potrei fare solo nelle sere che deve uscire lei
Ma io sono stronza tu no


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto visto che tua moglie esce piuttosto che stare in casa farei tutta sera il giro della casa e soprattutto lo potrei fare solo nelle sere che deve uscire lei
> Ma io sono stronza tu no


Che depressione, però.
A parte che preferisco stare con mia figlia, ma non è un'alternativa. E' una ripicca.
Io voglio divertirmi, invece.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che depressione, però.
> A parte che preferisco stare con mia figlia, ma non è un'alternativa. E' una ripicca.
> *Io voglio divertirmi*, invece.


Finchè non ti muovi è dura divertirti
Ma sono cose che ci siamo già detti


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Single.
> I miei amici e quelli che conosco son tutti sposati.
> Tutti bravi ragazzi.
> Io non ho problemi a uscire.
> ...


Infatti tu ti devi tarare su un target diverso..
Non puoi aspettarti di comportarti come un single con amici sposati.
Le mie amiche sposate escono per le pizzate della classe o una volta ogni due mesi perché si organizzano per tempo .
L’anomalia e’ tua moglie ..... ma questo già l’avevamo capito


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Finchè non ti muovi è dura divertirti
> Ma sono cose che ci siamo già detti


Vorrei sentire coetanei miei sposati se hanno la stessa sensazione.
Ovunque io vada vedo solo donne.
A me mancano le uscite con uomini della mia età. Le vorrei meno sporadiche di una volta ogni due/tre settimane.
Mia moglie riesce a trovare amiche con cui uscire e vedersi (hanno un sacco di tempo libero), io devo aspettare il che il tizio rientri dalla Polonia, l'altro che torni dagli USA, quell'altro ancora che sua moglie gli dia il permesso.
Boh, sarà il quartiere, sarò che certi miei coetanei sono dei pantofolai, sarà che non gioco a calcetto, ma credi che io non mi attivi per uscire?
Però son sempre e solo io a volerlo e i tempi sono questi.
Poi ci sono anche persone con le quali non ho alcuna voglia di uscire.
Forse è anche quello. Seleziono.
Ma non ho voglia di fare serate con gente che non mi piace.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Volendo "classificare", se ha senso farlo, i gradi di bassezza del traditore, penso che il fare incontrare amante e  marito/moglie ignari (cena o altro) rappresenti un grado di bassezza estremo. Più orribile di questo è senza dubbio il portare l'amante in casa e farlo nel "talamo nuziale". A me è successo il primo caso, quello di conoscere l'amante (a mia insaputa). La sensazione, l'umiliazione, il senso di vulnerabilità... che si prova quando vieni a saperlo non la augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico.


Ce l'ho!


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti tu ti devi tarare su un target diverso..
> Non puoi aspettarti di comportarti come un single con amici sposati.
> Le mie amiche sposate escono per le pizzate della classe o una volta ogni due mesi perché si organizzano per tempo .
> L’anomalia e’ tua moglie ..... ma questo già l’avevamo capito


Uhm, no. Se no uscirebbe da sola.
Praticamente quello che noto è che con i ragazzini un po' più grandi e autosufficienti le donne hanno tutte voglia di uscire tra loro.
Gli uomini?
E' una domanda.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei sentire coetanei miei sposati se hanno la stessa sensazione.
> Ovunque io vada vedo solo donne.
> A me mancano le uscite con uomini della mia età. Le vorrei meno sporadiche di una volta ogni due/tre settimane.
> Mia moglie riesce a trovare amiche con cui uscire e vedersi (hanno un sacco di tempo libero), io devo aspettare il che il tizio rientri dalla Polonia, l'altro che torni dagli USA, quell'altro ancora che sua moglie gli dia il permesso.
> ...


Ti basta cambiare giro
Frequentare altri ambienti
Ovvio che all'inizio devi muoverti da solo
Mio marito esce con colleghi e colleghe o con amici di entrambi che escono senza mogli


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Scusami danny ma tua moglie non aveva problemi di depressione? Una depressa dove trova la voglia di uscire con le amiche 3 volte la settimana tutte le settimane? Oppure è in verità una fuga dal suo essere in famiglia?


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti basta cambiare giro
> Frequentare altri ambienti
> Ovvio che all'inizio devi muoverti da solo
> Mio marito esce con colleghi e colleghe o con amici di entrambi che escono senza mogli


Io al limite con la collega ogni 6 mesi...
I colleghi non escono rigorosamente mai la sera senza le mogli.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Scusami danny ma tua moglie non aveva problemi di depressione? Una depressa dove trova la voglia di uscire con le amiche 3 volte la settimana tutte le settimane? Oppure è in verità una fuga dal suo essere in famiglia?


Non era depressione, ma una forma di instabilità psichica, per cui si è curata.
Ora ha voglia di vivere.
A chi lo dice.
Infatti non sono qui per lamentarmi, ma perché un po' sbalordito da quello con cui mi misuro.
Ho lasciato una realtà che conoscevo in un certo modo quando avevo 35 anni e ora ne ritrovo un'altra del tutto diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io al limite con la collega ogni 6 mesi...
> I colleghi non escono rigorosamente mai la sera senza le mogli.


Iscriviti a un corso di qualcosa che ti piace e conosci gente
Vai a camminare al parco e conosci gente
In sintesi: le cose basta volerle.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Iscriviti a un corso di qualcosa che ti piace e conosci gente
> Vai a camminare al parco e conosci gente
> In sintesi: le cose basta volerle.


Cose che già faccio.
Conoscere gente non significa poi riuscire a frequentarle.
Non so se si capisce...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cose che già faccio.


E non hai conosciuto nessuno? Uomini o donne?


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non hai conosciuto nessuno? Uomini o donne?


Sì.
Ma non riesci poi a frequentare realmente nessuno.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non era depressione, ma una forma di instabilità psichica, per cui si è curata.
> Ora ha voglia di vivere.
> A chi lo dice.
> Infatti non sono qui per lamentarmi, ma perché un po' sbalordito da quello con cui mi misuro.
> Ho lasciato una realtà che conoscevo in un certo modo quando avevo 35 anni e ora ne ritrovo un'altra del tutto diversa.


Ma i problemi che avevate nell' intimità a causa del suo disturbo sono risolti?   Non capisco lei soffriva di questi problemi da anni? avevo capito che erano post tradimento


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Io per frequentare intendo dire avere rapporti di amicizia.
Scriversi con una certa puntualità su WA, avere voglia di vedersi, una voglia che deve essere reciproca, si intende, avere voglia di fare insieme cose interessanti, di confidarsi.
Non una volta ogni due/tre settimane, intendo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma non riesci poi a frequentare realmente nessuno.


ok


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma i problemi che avevate nell' intimità a causa del suo disturbo sono risolti?   Non capisco lei soffriva di questi problemi da anni? avevo capito che erano post tradimento


Da sempre. Ansia etc.
Con le terapie corrette si risolvono.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io per frequentare intendo dire avere rapporti di amicizia.
> Scriversi con una certa puntualità su WA, avere voglia di vedersi, una voglia che deve essere reciproca, si intende, avere voglia di fare insieme cose interessanti, di confidarsi.
> Non una volta ogni due settimane, intendo.


ma le amicizie così nascono dalla frequentazione
Da sposati direi 1 volta ogni due settimane è già tanta roba
Guarda noi quanto tempo ci mettiamo ad organizzarci.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma le amicizie così nascono dalla frequentazione
> Da sposati direi *1 volta ogni due settimane è già tanta roba*
> Guarda noi quanto tempo ci mettiamo ad organizzarci.


Sì. Diciamo che adesso che mia moglie ha preso ad uscire da sola (non conto le uscite di coppia o i we con gli amici insieme) più frequentemente, avrei voglia di farlo anch'io, finalmente.
Ma come va con voi va esattamente con tutti gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Diciamo che adesso che mia moglie ha preso ad uscire da sola (non conto le uscite di coppia o i we con gli amici insieme) più frequentemente, avrei voglia di farlo anch'io, finalmente.
> Ma come va con voi va esattamente con tutti gli altri.


Ma io che esco con voi una volta ogni due mesi esco con altra gente una volta ogni due mesi e così via
Alla fine le uscite sono anche settimanali e sono così perchè mi limito
Se guardo le diverse compagnie dovrei uscire ogni sera
Dopodicè su tua moglie che ha ripreso a uscire e tu che stai in casa mi tocca a malincuore (sapessi quanto mi costa ) dare ragione a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no. Se no uscirebbe da sola.
> Praticamente quello che noto è che con i ragazzini un po' più grandi e autosufficienti le donne hanno tutte voglia di uscire tra loro.
> Gli uomini?
> E' una domanda.


Gli uomini hanno visto l’amante in pausa pranzo e a loro probabilmente basta così 
 
Scherzo


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno visto l’amante in pausa pranzo e a loro probabilmente basta così
> 
> Scherzo


Ho una pausa pranzo di mezz'ora...:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Dovrei trovarne una proprio nei paraggi, che mi lasci almeno il tempo per farmi due toast in quel lasso di tempo...
Scherzo anch'io... 
ma no, di uomini con l'amante ne conosco pochi. Quasi nessuno, a dire il vero.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho una pausa pranzo di mezz'ora...:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Dovrei trovarne una proprio nei paraggi, che mi lasci almeno il tempo per farmi due toast in quel lasso di tempo...
> Scherzo anch'io...
> ma no, di uomini con l'amante ne conosco pochi. Quasi nessuno, a dire il vero.


Più che non li conosci puoi non saperlo
Vieni in ufficio da me
Ci sono colleghi che mi conoscono da quasi 30 anni e su di me metterebbero la mano sul fuoco


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che non li conosci puoi non saperlo
> Vieni in ufficio da me
> Ci sono colleghi che mi conoscono da quasi 30 anni e su di me metterebbero la mano sul fuoco


Pure di mia moglie.
Su di me hanno invece sempre avuto tutti dubbi.
Chi ha saputo infatti si è meravigliato moltissimo.


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2018)

Tornando alla questione del nostro amante della collega... avrei un paio curiosità?

Noi abbiamo la versione che lui ha avuto da lei circa gli eventi... 
Lei pur manifestando un disastro coniugale ha deciso di tirare i remi in barca, inoltre, non certo ultima come problematica, in certi frangenti vorrei sentire davvero l'altra campana, non per incredulità ma per la ovvia sensazione che tutti raccontino la loro verità.
Non vi pare che questo triangolo sia una copia del famoso Rashomon,  tutti dicevano la verità, la loro verità, ed alla fine nessuno aveva torto o ragione. 
 Lui ascolta ciò che lei riferisce, il marito ha l'atteggiamentoi che lei riferisce e lei dice quello che probabilmente è conveniente esporre.  
D'altronde la scelta pare fatta, rientro nei binari della coppia, con alto senso del dovere e magari qualche scaramuccia iniziale, ma almeno non dovrà affrontare una separazione (che non credo volesse), caricarsi dei figli altrui e, forse, rendersi conto che nella parte dell'amante tutti gli uomini sono dei lucenti paladini, poi arriva ...il lunedì !!!
Sulle modalità del tradimento, specificatamente alle scuse addotte su amiche, figli, genitori... temo si usino le scuse e le soluzioni che si possono adottare, ed in quei frangenti, il senso di moralità è mediato dal fatto che si è già in regime di tradimento... semplicemente non ci si pensa, per farlo bisogna essere terzi e quindi non coinvolti.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tornando alla questione del nostro amante della collega... avrei un paio curiosità?
> 
> Noi abbiamo la versione che lui ha avuto da lei circa gli eventi...
> Lei pur manifestando un disastro coniugale ha deciso di tirare i remi in barca, inoltre, non certo ultima come problematica, in certi frangenti vorrei sentire davvero l'altra campana, non per incredulità ma per la ovvia sensazione che tutti raccontino la loro verità.
> ...


E' sempre così.
Questa storia non è molto dissimile da quella che ho vissuto io vista da un'altro punto di vista.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tornando alla questione del nostro amante della collega... avrei un paio curiosità?
> 
> Noi abbiamo la versione che lui ha avuto da lei circa gli eventi...
> Lei pur manifestando un disastro coniugale ha deciso di tirare i remi in barca, inoltre, non certo ultima come problematica, in certi frangenti vorrei sentire davvero l'altra campana, non per incredulità ma per la ovvia sensazione che tutti raccontino la loro verità.
> ...


questa te la rubo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tornando alla questione del nostro amante della collega... avrei un paio curiosità?
> 
> Noi abbiamo la versione che lui ha avuto da lei circa gli eventi...
> Lei pur manifestando un disastro coniugale ha deciso di tirare i remi in barca, inoltre, non certo ultima come problematica, in certi frangenti vorrei sentire davvero l'altra campana, non per incredulità ma per la ovvia sensazione che tutti raccontino la loro verità.
> ...


Quoto
L'ideale sarebbe essendo adulti esserne consapevoli da subito
Si vivrebbero le storie in maniera diversa e soprattutto si eviterebbe di mostrizzare chi è a casa, di accentuare i difetti e di ridimensionare.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei sentire coetanei miei sposati se hanno la stessa sensazione.
> Ovunque io vada vedo solo donne.
> A me mancano le uscite con uomini della mia età. Le vorrei meno sporadiche di una volta ogni due/tre settimane.
> Mia moglie riesce a trovare amiche con cui uscire e vedersi (hanno un sacco di tempo libero), io devo aspettare il che il tizio rientri dalla Polonia, l'altro che torni dagli USA, quell'altro ancora che sua moglie gli dia il permesso.
> ...


Quoto in tutto. Già lo dissi tempo fa. Locali, palestre, aperitivi ..sempre donne over 40 con famiglie a casa...io.penso sia un effetto domino..un orgoglio femminile ostentato... Escono le mie colleghe e io?  Come pure vedo tanti mariti contenti del tepore famiiare, legati a figli ecc. I nostri nonni ci prenderebbero per le palle. Un tempo avrei detto che sbagliavano i nostri nonni ora non ne sono certo. Ma certo una volta si esagerava dall altra parte.  ma i risultati sono evidenti... c era la fase tutti si sposano, poi figli, poi tutti con mogli che dopo dieta, palestra ecc iniziano a uscire, che si fanno prendere la mano, sbarellano perché ci investono molto nell extra, perché ora finalmente è arrivato il principe azzurro...e poi la distruzione delle famiglie. Incomincio a pensare che gli uomini vogliano costruire famiglie e alle donne basti fare figli.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E quindi... quando?


Un genio nel ricavarsi spazi.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> C’avremo gli ormoni diversi


Deve essere proprio così.
Non ci capisco niente, ma serotonina, ossitocina ecc non sono acqua fresca.



Darietto ha detto:


> Volendo "classificare", se ha senso farlo, i gradi di bassezza del traditore, penso che il fare incontrare amante e  marito/moglie ignari (cena o altro) rappresenti un grado di bassezza estremo. Più orribile di questo è senza dubbio il portare l'amante in casa e farlo nel "talamo nuziale". A me è successo il primo caso, quello di conoscere l'amante (a mia insaputa). La sensazione, l'umiliazione, il senso di vulnerabilità... che si prova quando vieni a saperlo non la augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ce l'ho!


Guardate che se non vi decentrate da punto di osservazione del tradito non ne uscite.

Ve lo dico di cuore da tradita.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto. Già lo dissi tempo fa. Locali, palestre, aperitivi ..sempre donne over 40 con famiglie a casa...io.penso sia un effetto domino..un orgoglio femminile ostentato... Escono le mie colleghe e io?  Come pure vedo tanti mariti contenti del tepore famiiare, legati a figli ecc. I nostri nonni ci prenderebbero per le palle. Un tempo avrei detto che sbagliavano i nostri nonni ora non ne sono certo. Ma certo una volta si esagerava dall altra parte.  ma i risultati sono evidenti... c era la fase tutti si sposano, poi figli, poi tutti con mogli che dopo dieta, palestra ecc iniziano a uscire, che si fanno prendere la mano, sbarellano perché ci investono molto nell extra, perché ora finalmente è arrivato il principe azzurro...e poi la distruzione delle famiglie. Incomincio a pensare che gli uomini vogliano costruire famiglie e alle donne basti fare figli.


I cambiamenti sociali e culturali costituiscono un mare in cui si nuota senta accorgersi che si è nell’acqua.
Guarda Rose che non si rende conto di avere assorbito modalità relazionali da GF, uomini e donne e vari reality. 

Anche il rifiuto della coppia “tradizionale” , sacrosanto, ha subito una influenza per cui gli uomini giammai andrebbero all’osteria a bere vino e giocare a carte (del resto ci andavano quando a casa non c’era neanche un divano, figuriamoci una tv da guardare) ma neppure le donne penserebbero mai passare la serata a rammendare, ricamare e lavorare a maglia. 
Ogni coppia dovrebbe costruirsi una visione comune di come passare il tempo libero ...libero da condizionamenti.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto. Già lo dissi tempo fa. Locali, palestre, aperitivi ..sempre donne over 40 con famiglie a casa...io.penso sia un effetto domino..un orgoglio femminile ostentato... Escono le mie colleghe e io?  Come pure vedo tanti mariti contenti del tepore famiiare, legati a figli ecc. I nostri nonni ci prenderebbero per le palle. Un tempo avrei detto che sbagliavano i nostri nonni ora non ne sono certo. Ma certo una volta si esagerava dall altra parte.  ma i risultati sono evidenti... c era la fase tutti si sposano, poi figli, poi tutti con mogli che dopo dieta, palestra ecc iniziano a uscire, che si fanno prendere la mano, sbarellano perché ci investono molto nell extra, perché ora finalmente è arrivato il principe azzurro...e poi la distruzione delle famiglie. Incomincio a pensare che gli uomini vogliano costruire famiglie e alle donne basti fare figli.


Tu vedi queste cose perché ci sei passato. Ma ci sono anche molti uomini che distruggono i matrimoni. 
Le donne come hai descritto sopra si dovrebbero sposare con uomini come mio marito.
Cosi non fanno soffrire altri....


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pure di mia moglie.
> Su di me hanno invece sempre avuto tutti dubbi.
> Chi ha saputo infatti si è meravigliato moltissimo.


Quando si dice sesto senso


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS Mia moglie stasera esce con un'amica.
> L'ultima volta che è uscita con lei - e ho la certezza che fosse lei - è tornata alla 2,30 di notte.
> Ero preoccupato le fosse successo qualcosa, doveva uscire per un aperitivo. Mia figlia la voleva aspettare alzata, poi alle 23,30 l'ho messa al letto come al solito.
> Stasera non l'aspetto certo alzato.


Danny.... probabilmente non t’importa più....
Ma 2-3 uscite da sola alla settimana non ti dicono niente ?
Io per poter uscire con mio amante non esco con le amiche...vabbè, non era neanche difficile, prima mi limitavo a casa e lavoro, quindi le amiche le ho parcheggiate da un po’.
D’accordo che non siete più una coppia, ma almeno chiarite questo. 
Come tu noti a questa età è difficile trovare sposati che escono da soli, figuriamoci 2-3 volte ogni settimana.
Importante che tu non rimani male un’altra volta.


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny.... probabilmente non t’importa più....
> Ma 2-3 uscite da sola alla settimana non ti dicono niente ?
> Io per poter uscire con mio amante non esco con le amiche...vabbè, non era neanche difficile, prima mi limitavo a casa e lavoro, quindi le amiche le ho parcheggiate da un po’.
> D’accordo che non siete più una coppia, ma almeno chiarite questo.
> ...


Ma dove hai letto che esce due/tre volte a settimana?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pure di mia moglie.
> Su di me hanno invece sempre avuto tutti dubbi.
> Chi ha saputo infatti si è meravigliato moltissimo.


Da noi quelli pochi che sanno sono rimasti stupiti che a tradire sia stato lui ( considerato da altri poco avvenente fisicamente e parecchio più grande di me ). Ma gli amici suoi di vecchia data credo che conoscevano il suo hobby.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che esce due/tre volte a settimana?


L’ha detto Danny nei messaggi precedenti su questa discussione.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’ha detto Danny nei messaggi precedenti su questa discussione.


Sposto quest'argomento aprendo un altro thread.


----------



## aie77 (22 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto, mi interessava sentire lui
> 
> Non mi sembra sia emerso se il suo auspicio sia di riformare una coppia ufficiale (e quindi tifare x la sua separazione) oppure viversela in questa dimensione senza cambiare nulla.
> 
> Ha solo parlato di lei lei lei


Io sono stato tradito dalla mia ex moglie e stavo a casa con 3 figli piccoli, la mia situazione di ora mi sta facendo quanta infelicità di coppia vivessimo. La separazione ti porta a crescere e i miei figli vengono prima di tutto. Io sicuramente non le chiedo di lasciare lui per me, ma di analizzare la sua infelicità e di sistemare le cose senza rassegnarsi. La posso aspettare perché tra noi c’è molto di più del solo scopare...sarò un uomo atipico ma pieno di cuore e sentimenti.


----------



## aie77 (22 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> ma [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto?


Sono nuovo e sotto moderazione...ci mettono un po’ a pubblicare i miei commenti...


----------



## aie77 (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce. Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto. E dopo un.po scleri. Se poi hai pure l' amante... La verità? tutto ciò..fatto da un uomo sarebbe apostrofato come uno stronzo...fatto da una collega donna diventa altro...diventa che magari io collaboro poco e me ne lamento pure!


Io nel matrimonio ero come te! Poi ho capito, ci siamo separati, ora andiamo d’accordo più di prima e questa situazione mi ha fatto capire quanto una donna possa essere infelice. I bambini cresceranno (li curo ancora con più amore di prima) ma arriverà il giorno che ci manderanno. Quindi potevamo essere coppia infelice tra 15 anni con tutti i rancori e i non detti oppure scegliere serenità e ricominciare a vivere. Il tradimento subito ha fatto male ma ha creato in me una forza per affrontare la Vita, che rimane UNA sola.


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lasciare figli al partner per calcetto (lui)o uscita con amiche (lei) è normalissimo. Lasciare figli per scopare in un parcheggio ..ho mie remore. Scusami. Sono medioevale lo so.


Pero' se ci pensi,  quando a tradire e'  l'uomo, al 99% i figli sono a casa con la mamma, o se piu' grandi da soli, se la mamma  e'  al mare,  lo ha fatto mio  marito, oppure prolungava   la serata di musica con il divertimento finale  ed io ero a casa, cambia poco se con i figli piccoli  o grandi o senza o se ero amare a 800 km. Io ero fedele e mi veniva  spontaneo esserlo. 
GIrala come vuoi  quando si viene traditi fa sempre male,  pure se i  bimbi  fossero in colonia a divertirsi o al mare con i nonni,  o magari neppure si hanno i figli.
Certo, se mi tradisci  sotto il  naso con la baby sitter o l'amica del cuore, o mi porti a cena l'amante,  e le cucino pure, allora sei  proprio bastardo, e  qui ne abbiamo lette di ogni e tutti i casi citati sentiti.  Anche chi si faceva timbrare il   cartellino  da altri per tradire, oppure lo faceva in pausa pranzo, o in trasferta per lavoro. 
Pero' non  credo  esista il tradimento etico.  Solo che certi particolari ci irritano un filo di piu'.   E' sempre  inganno.


----------



## aie77 (22 Novembre 2018)

Chiarisco la mia posizione. Ho ceduto alla corte che è andata avanti un anno. C’è attrazione, sintonia, chimica, armonia e intesa sessuale. La situazione è scappata di mano, va bene. Lei sta già ritornando, oggi in pausa pranzo abbiamo mangiato e non scopato e ci siamo detti che ci manchiamo l’un l’altra. Il primo pensiero alla mattina è per lei e per lei sono io da 5 mesi a questa parte. Se prima erano già in crisi senza di me ora le cose sono ben più gravi. Scatta il paragone con me per la mancanza di attenzioni ricevute. Io sono stato tradito nel matrimonio e non ho mai tradito la mia ex moglie. Padre e marito modello che ha aspettato anche 2 anni per salvare matrimonio e famiglia. Soffrivo e ora che siamo separati siamo entrambi più sereni. Ho appena messo a dormire i miei tre angeli e aspetto che l’ex moglie rincasi dal lavoro. La situazione è questa. Io ho capito ora la donna che smette di essere donna perché mamma e perché imposizione della società. Vivere un matrimonio infelice fa bene ai bambini che come spugne assorbono tensioni e malumori della coppia? O meglio separarsi? Io ho 3 piccoli che il primo anno di separazione hanno patito, ora stanno bene, hanno genitori sereni ma separati e fanno le cose normali per i bambini della loro età. L’importante è dare Amore a loro che nulla hanno a che vedere sulle dinamiche di coppia che ha smesso di essere coltivata. Non si può innaffiare una pianta già secca da anni...non prende più vita!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' se ci pensi,  quando a tradire e'  l'uomo, al 99% i figli sono a casa con la mamma, o se piu' grandi da soli, se la mamma  e'  al mare,  lo ha fatto mio  marito, oppure prolungava   la serata di musica con il divertimento finale  ed io ero a casa, cambia poco se con i figli piccoli  o grandi o senza o se ero amare a 800 km. Io ero fedele e mi veniva  spontaneo esserlo.
> GIrala come vuoi  quando si viene traditi fa sempre male,  pure se i  bimbi  fossero in colonia a divertirsi o al mare con i nonni,  o magari neppure si hanno i figli.
> Certo, se mi tradisci  sotto il  naso con la baby sitter o l'amica del cuore, o mi porti a cena l'amante,  e le cucino pure, allora sei  proprio bastardo, e  qui ne abbiamo lette di ogni e tutti i casi citati sentiti.  Anche chi si faceva timbrare il   cartellino  da altri per tradire, oppure lo faceva in pausa pranzo, o in trasferta per lavoro.
> Pero' non  credo  esista il tradimento etico.  Solo che certi particolari ci irritano un filo di piu'.   E' sempre  inganno.


Ci irrita di più...quello che ci hanno fatto rispetto a quello che ci è stato risparmiato.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Chiarisco la mia posizione. Ho ceduto alla corte che è andata avanti un anno. C’è attrazione, sintonia, chimica, armonia e intesa sessuale. La situazione è scappata di mano, va bene. Lei sta già ritornando, oggi in pausa pranzo abbiamo mangiato e non scopato e ci siamo detti che ci manchiamo l’un l’altra. Il primo pensiero alla mattina è per lei e per lei sono io da 5 mesi a questa parte. Se prima erano già in crisi senza di me ora le cose sono ben più gravi. Scatta il paragone con me per la mancanza di attenzioni ricevute. Io sono stato tradito nel matrimonio e non ho mai tradito la mia ex moglie. Padre e marito modello che ha aspettato anche 2 anni per salvare matrimonio e famiglia. Soffrivo e ora che siamo separati siamo entrambi più sereni. Ho appena messo a dormire i miei tre angeli e aspetto che l’ex moglie rincasi dal lavoro. La situazione è questa. Io ho capito ora la donna che smette di essere donna perché mamma e perché imposizione della società. Vivere un matrimonio infelice fa bene ai bambini che come spugne assorbono tensioni e malumori della coppia? O meglio separarsi? Io ho 3 piccoli che il primo anno di separazione hanno patito, ora stanno bene, hanno genitori sereni ma separati e fanno le cose normali per i bambini della loro età. L’importante è dare Amore a loro che nulla hanno a che vedere sulle dinamiche di coppia che ha smesso di essere coltivata. Non si può innaffiare una pianta già secca da anni...non prende più vita!


resta il fatto che lei 5 figlioli non li vuole gestire


----------



## Lostris (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Chiarisco la mia posizione. Ho ceduto alla corte che è andata avanti un anno. C’è attrazione, sintonia, chimica, armonia e intesa sessuale. La situazione è scappata di mano, va bene. Lei sta già ritornando, oggi in pausa pranzo abbiamo mangiato e non scopato e ci siamo detti che ci manchiamo l’un l’altra. Il primo pensiero alla mattina è per lei e per lei sono io da 5 mesi a questa parte. Se prima erano già in crisi senza di me ora le cose sono ben più gravi. Scatta il paragone con me per la mancanza di attenzioni ricevute. Io sono stato tradito nel matrimonio e non ho mai tradito la mia ex moglie. Padre e marito modello che ha aspettato anche 2 anni per salvare matrimonio e famiglia. Soffrivo e ora che siamo separati siamo entrambi più sereni. Ho appena messo a dormire i miei tre angeli e aspetto che l’ex moglie rincasi dal lavoro. La situazione è questa. Io ho capito ora la donna che smette di essere donna perché mamma e perché imposizione della società. Vivere un matrimonio infelice fa bene ai bambini che come spugne assorbono tensioni e malumori della coppia? O meglio separarsi? Io ho 3 piccoli che il primo anno di separazione hanno patito, ora stanno bene, hanno genitori sereni ma separati e fanno le cose normali per i bambini della loro età. L’importante è dare Amore a loro che nulla hanno a che vedere sulle dinamiche di coppia che ha smesso di essere coltivata. Non si può innaffiare una pianta già secca da anni...non prende più vita!


Quindi se sta ritornando.... nessun problema, giusto?

Ma tu che tipo di relazione vorresti con questa donna?
E che tipo di relazione ti aspetti?


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Io nel matrimonio ero come te! Poi ho capito, ci siamo separati, ora andiamo d’accordo più di prima e questa situazione mi ha fatto capire quanto una donna possa essere infelice. I bambini cresceranno (li curo ancora con più amore di prima) ma arriverà il giorno che ci manderanno. Quindi potevamo essere coppia infelice tra 15 anni con tutti i rancori e i non detti oppure scegliere serenità e ricominciare a vivere. Il tradimento subito ha fatto male ma ha creato in me una forza per affrontare la Vita, che rimane UNA sola.





aie77 ha detto:


> Sono nuovo e sotto moderazione...ci mettono un po’ a pubblicare i miei commenti...





aie77 ha detto:


> Io sono stato tradito dalla mia ex moglie e stavo a casa con 3 figli piccoli, la mia situazione di ora mi sta facendo quanta infelicità di coppia vivessimo. La separazione ti porta a crescere e i miei figli vengono prima di tutto. Io sicuramente non le chiedo di lasciare lui per me, ma di analizzare la sua infelicità e di sistemare le cose senza rassegnarsi. La posso aspettare perché tra noi c’è molto di più del solo scopare...sarò un uomo atipico ma pieno di cuore e sentimenti.





aie77 ha detto:


> Chiarisco la mia posizione. Ho ceduto alla corte che è andata avanti un anno. C’è attrazione, sintonia, chimica, armonia e intesa sessuale. La situazione è scappata di mano, va bene. Lei sta già ritornando, oggi in pausa pranzo abbiamo mangiato e non scopato e ci siamo detti che ci manchiamo l’un l’altra. Il primo pensiero alla mattina è per lei e per lei sono io da 5 mesi a questa parte. Se prima erano già in crisi senza di me ora le cose sono ben più gravi. Scatta il paragone con me per la mancanza di attenzioni ricevute. Io sono stato tradito nel matrimonio e non ho mai tradito la mia ex moglie. Padre e marito modello che ha aspettato anche 2 anni per salvare matrimonio e famiglia. Soffrivo e ora che siamo separati siamo entrambi più sereni. Ho appena messo a dormire i miei tre angeli e aspetto che l’ex moglie rincasi dal lavoro. La situazione è questa. Io ho capito ora la donna che smette di essere donna perché mamma e perché imposizione della società. Vivere un matrimonio infelice fa bene ai bambini che come spugne assorbono tensioni e malumori della coppia? O meglio separarsi? Io ho 3 piccoli che il primo anno di separazione hanno patito, ora stanno bene, hanno genitori sereni ma separati e fanno le cose normali per i bambini della loro età. L’importante è dare Amore a loro che nulla hanno a che vedere sulle dinamiche di coppia che ha smesso di essere coltivata. Non si può innaffiare una pianta già secca da anni...non prende più vita!





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto, mi interessava sentire lui
> 
> Non mi sembra sia emerso se il suo auspicio sia di riformare una coppia ufficiale (e quindi tifare x la sua separazione) oppure viversela in questa dimensione senza cambiare nulla.
> 
> Ha solo parlato di lei lei lei





Luciano632 ha detto:


> ma [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto?





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti non ho mai offeso qualcuno qui nel forum potrei iniziare ora..in casa faccio di tutto da spesa, cucinare, stirare e curare le bambine....sempre fatto... mi definiscono mammo....entrambi siamo molto presenti...mia moglie però per un lungo periodo ha completamente delegato a me tutto...tutto...e lo facevo con piacere perche lei era molto impegnata nel lavoro...poi ho scoperto non essere solo quello...e tutte le fatiche fatte con un senso di empatia e amore anche verso lei sono state macigni. Tenere a bada le figlie dopo dieci.ore di lavoro, prenderle a danza e inglese, fare bagnetto, pigiama, cena, lavaggi denti, ripetizione compiti, mille storie per metterle a letto e favolette finali...mentre lei tornava tardissimo dal lavoro (21/22) tutti i giorni e qualche volta  uscire e tornare alle due di notte..quando con me mai nonostante chiedessi attenzione....be permettimi...anche no! Mi.sono sacrificato spaccandomi perche le mie figlie necessitavano di cure ecc, non avevo scelta...e perche ero convinto che mia moglie avesse bisogno di.lavorare e poi staccare dalle fatiche. Dopo la scoperta mi è venuta la bile. I figli si fanno in due. La cosa più assurda è che non è da lei..sempre stata presentissima con me e a casa. Ha perso ogni bussola e per troppo tempo. E ora lo riconosce. Il ciucciare è perché per troppo tempo sono stati solo in carico a.me...su tutto. E dopo un.po scleri. Se poi hai pure l' amante... La verità? tutto ciò..fatto da un uomo sarebbe apostrofato come uno stronzo...fatto da una collega donna diventa altro...diventa che magari io collaboro poco e me ne lamento pure!





perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che lei 5 figlioli non li vuole gestire


Resta il fatto che lei è una madre dolcissima e che non vuole gestire più il marito...


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi se sta ritornando.... nessun problema, giusto?
> 
> Ma tu che tipo di relazione vorresti con questa donna?
> E che tipo di relazione ti aspetti?


Io la vorrei vedere felice a prescindere, non mi creo aspettative ora, e non la forzo su scegliere me o lui, ci arriverà da sola quando sarà il momento. Per ora io aspetto, pronto ad accoglierla...vado avanti con la mia solita perseveranza. Il tempo dirà chi siamo


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Chiarisco la mia posizione. Ho ceduto alla corte che è andata avanti un anno. C’è attrazione, sintonia, chimica, armonia e intesa sessuale. La situazione è scappata di mano, va bene. Lei sta già ritornando, oggi in pausa pranzo abbiamo mangiato e non scopato e ci siamo detti che ci manchiamo l’un l’altra. Il primo pensiero alla mattina è per lei e per lei sono io da 5 mesi a questa parte. Se prima erano già in crisi senza di me ora le cose sono ben più gravi. Scatta il paragone con me per la mancanza di attenzioni ricevute. Io sono stato tradito nel matrimonio e non ho mai tradito la mia ex moglie. Padre e marito modello che ha aspettato anche 2 anni per salvare matrimonio e famiglia. Soffrivo e ora che siamo separati siamo entrambi più sereni. Ho appena messo a dormire i miei tre angeli e aspetto che l’ex moglie rincasi dal lavoro. La situazione è questa. Io ho capito ora la donna che smette di essere donna perché mamma e perché imposizione della società. Vivere un matrimonio infelice fa bene ai bambini che come spugne assorbono tensioni e malumori della coppia? O meglio separarsi? Io ho 3 piccoli che il primo anno di separazione hanno patito, ora stanno bene, hanno genitori sereni ma separati e fanno le cose normali per i bambini della loro età. L’importante è dare Amore a loro che nulla hanno a che vedere sulle dinamiche di coppia che ha smesso di essere coltivata. Non si può innaffiare una pianta già secca da anni...non prende più vita!


Capisco. 
Mi fa sempre specie che una coppia capisca di essere infelice subito dopo aver messo al mondo 3 figli....


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Mi fa sempre specie che una coppia capisca di essere infelice subito dopo aver messo al mondo 3 figli....


Con 3 figli la coppia spesso si annulla nella famiglia.
E' lì però he si dovrebbe trovare la motivazione per andare avanti con gioia.
Più spesso al terzo figlio questa dimensione invece viene vissuta come un peso, probabilmente perché l'equilibrio che si è costituito non è corretto, o più che altro è forzato.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che lei è una madre dolcissima e che non vuole gestire più il marito...


  allora si sarebbe già separata


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora si sarebbe già separata


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Con 3 figli la coppia spesso si annulla nella famiglia.
> E' lì però he si dovrebbe trovare la motivazione per andare avanti con gioia.
> *Più spesso al terzo figlio* questa dimensione invece viene vissuta come un peso, probabilmente perché l'equilibrio che si è costituito non è corretto, o più che altro è forzato.


Ma c'è qualcuno che obbliga a farlo il terzo figlio? Ma anche il primo o il secondo?
Io questa cosa dei figli che allontanano la trovo in parte una scusante. 
Oppure io sono una madre degenere, e può essere eh.
Oppure semplicemente ho fatto un figlio quando ho creduto che la nostra coppia fosse salda e serena da voler diventare famiglia tenendo ben chiaro che la coppia non poteva e non doveva scomparire
Ma senza questa certezza (di quel momento) mai avrei pensato a fare un figlio


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora si sarebbe già separata


Forse a conti fatti ... non le conviene


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse a conti fatti ... non le conviene



Ma se anche fosse in fase di separazione, l'ultima delle cose che le occorrono e' un amante facilmente sgamabile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma se anche fosse in fase di separazione, l'ultima delle cose che le occorrono e' un amante facilmente sgamabile.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che obbliga a farlo il terzo figlio? Ma anche il primo o il secondo?
> Io questa cosa dei figli che allontanano la trovo in parte una scusante.
> Oppure io sono una madre degenere, e può essere eh.
> Oppure semplicemente ho fatto un figlio quando ho creduto che la nostra coppia fosse salda e serena da voler diventare famiglia tenendo ben chiaro che la coppia non poteva e non doveva scomparire
> Ma senza questa certezza (di quel momento) mai avrei pensato a fare un figlio


Quotone


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che obbliga a farlo il terzo figlio? Ma anche il primo o il secondo?
> Io questa cosa dei figli che allontanano la trovo in parte una scusante.
> Oppure io sono una madre degenere, e può essere eh.
> *Oppure semplicemente ho fatto un figlio quando ho creduto che la nostra coppia fosse salda e serena da voler diventare famiglia tenendo ben chiaro che la coppia non poteva e non doveva scomparire
> *Ma senza questa certezza (di quel momento) mai avrei pensato a fare un figlio


Ok, penso che sia così per tutti sulla carta.
Altrimenti non si farebbero due o tre figli.
Dopo, però, mi sembra che per molti non sia andato come previsto.
In fin dei conti siamo qui proprio perché anche a noi è andata diversamente. Nessuno escluso.


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> Volevo brevemente raccontare quanto mi        sta succedendo in questi mesi e vorrei consigli da voi.
> Ho 41 anni padre separato da        2 anni con 3 figli (9 - 8 - 5).
> Da fine luglio ho una relazione        clandestina con una collega sposata di 36 anni con 2 figlie (3        e 7)
> ...


Scusa eh, ma mi pare che il marito di lei qui sia l'unico nel giusto. Casomai è stato troppo posato. Se mia moglie rientrasse alle 2 di notte senza spiegazioni, come minimo le farei perdere l'autostima e le chiavi di casa.

Non ho granchè da dirti, nel senso che fai benissimo a stare in disparte ad attendere.

Vorrei solo darti un piccolo consiglio, visto che di queste storie ne ho viste tante: l'amante è sempre una persona speciale... finchè rimane tale! Raramente una persona lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, si tratta di un salto nel buio non da poco. Fuori dalla languida e emozionante bolla del tradimento, molte realtà spesso sfuggono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma mi pare che il marito di lei qui sia l'unico nel giusto. Casomai è stato troppo posato. Se mia *moglie rientrasse alle 2 di notte senza spiegazioni*, come minimo le farei perdere l'autostima e le chiavi di casa.
> 
> Non ho granchè da dirti, nel senso che fai benissimo a stare in disparte ad attendere.
> 
> Vorrei solo darti un piccolo consiglio, visto che di queste storie ne ho viste tante: l'amante è sempre una persona speciale... finchè rimane tale! Raramente una persona lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, si tratta di un salto nel buio non da poco. Fuori dalla languida e emozionante bolla del tradimento, molte realtà spesso sfuggono.


difatti sparire fino a tarda notte, senza prendere in considerazione che sarebbe scoppiata la bomba, ma......


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quotone


Pensa che nella terapia di coppia tentata con la mia ex moglie mi è venuta a dire che la nostra terza figlia (all'epoca della terapia aveva 3 anni) è statariparatrice. Solo che al momento del concepimento non aveva il coraggio di dirmelo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, penso che sia così per tutti sulla carta.
> Altrimenti non si farebbero due o tre figli.
> Dopo, però, mi sembra che per molti non sia andato come previsto.
> *In fin dei conti siamo qui proprio perché anche a noi è andata diversamente. Nessuno escluso.*


Bè sicuramente non per colpa dei figli. Almeno nel mio caso.
La nostra coppia non è assolutamente cambiata dopo la nascita dei figli.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma mi pare che il marito di lei qui sia l'unico nel giusto. Casomai è stato troppo posato. Se mia moglie rientrasse alle 2 di notte senza spiegazioni, come minimo le farei perdere l'autostima e le chiavi di casa.
> 
> Non ho granchè da dirti, nel senso che fai benissimo a stare in disparte ad attendere.
> 
> *Vorrei solo darti un piccolo consiglio, visto che di queste storie ne ho viste tante: l'amante è sempre una persona speciale... finchè rimane tale! Raramente una persona lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, si tratta di un salto nel buio non da poco. Fuori dalla languida e emozionante bolla del tradimento, molte realtà spesso sfuggono*.


Quando dico che si mettono sullo stesso piano due cose non paragonabili, e due persone non paragonabili
E quando si inzia a farlo si dovrebbe avere la forza di allontanarsi e valutare la realtà, quello che questa donna mi sembra abbia deciso (anche sforzandosi) di fare


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Pensa che nella terapia di coppia tentata con la mia ex moglie mi è venuta a dire che la nostra terza figlia (all'epoca della terapia aveva 3 anni) è statariparatrice. Solo che al momento del concepimento non aveva il coraggio di dirmelo.


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma mi pare che il marito di lei qui sia l'unico nel giusto. Casomai è stato troppo posato. Se mia moglie rientrasse alle 2 di notte senza spiegazioni, come minimo le farei perdere l'autostima e le chiavi di casa.
> 
> Non ho granchè da dirti, nel senso che fai benissimo a stare in disparte ad attendere.
> 
> Vorrei solo darti un piccolo consiglio, visto che di queste storie ne ho viste tante: l'amante è sempre una persona speciale... finchè rimane tale! Raramente una persona lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, si tratta di un salto nel buio non da poco. Fuori dalla languida e emozionante bolla del tradimento, molte realtà spesso sfuggono.



Lo so che la relazione adesso è spinta dal proibito e che la realtà è diversa quando si entra nella quotidianità. So anche però (dopo la mia esperienza passata con la mia ex moglie) come tener vivo un rapporto anche nella quotidianità. Quello che non mi ha ucciso mi ha fortificato. E poi lo senti quando è la persona giusta (dopo la mia separazione ne ho conosciute alcune separate o single) e ti assicuro che ha quella marcia in più che nemmeno con la mia ex-moglie ho sentito e provato. Sarà che forse ora son più maturo e cresciuto rispetto a 15 anni fa.


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:



Tremendo vero?


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora si sarebbe già separata



Forse non lo farà mai. Forse è ancora presto, o forse è spaventata dal giudizio delle persone che ha attorno...io mi do del tempo e vedo come andrà. Lei si sta già prendendo il suo tempo e cercando di provare a salvare il salvabile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Lo so che la relazione adesso è spinta dal proibito e che la realtà è diversa quando si entra nella quotidianità. So anche però (dopo la mia esperienza passata con la mia ex moglie) come tener vivo un rapporto anche nella quotidianità. Quello che non mi ha ucciso mi ha fortificato. E poi lo senti quando è la persona giusta (dopo la mia separazione ne ho conosciute alcune separate o single) e ti assicuro che ha quella marcia in più che nemmeno con la mia ex-moglie ho sentito e provato. Sarà che forse ora son più maturo e cresciuto rispetto a 15 anni fa.


Io pensavo a lei non a te
Lasciare un marito che si conosce nella quotidianità perchè l'amante ti da cose (ovviamente) che il marito non può darti e avendo dei figli per me è da irresponsabili.
Soprattutto se, se non fosse arrivato l'altro, non si sarebbe mai pensato alla separazione
Tu non hai nulla da perdere


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bè sicuramente non per colpa dei figli. Almeno nel mio caso.
> La nostra coppia non è assolutamente cambiata dopo la nascita dei figli.


I figli non hanno colpa.
Sono spesso i genitori che sottovalutano l'impegno che essi richiedono.
Se non lo si capisce, e non si affronta il tutto con l'entusiasmo, lo spirito di sacrificio e la forza d'animo corretti, si combinano solo danni. 
Voglio dire, estremizzando per capirci meglio: con tre figli - ma spesso ne basta anche uno solo - non si può più pretendere di fare sesso sulla lavatrice alle 5 del pomeriggio di domenica, ovvero quando si ha voglia...
Se si comincia a rimpiangere questa cosa, ogni cosa rischia di diventare pesante.
Soprattutto se la si cerca altrove.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io pensavo a lei non a te
> Lasciare un marito che si conosce nella quotidianità perchè l'amante ti da cose (ovviamente) che il marito non può darti e avendo dei figli per me è da irresponsabili.
> Soprattutto se, se non fosse arrivato l'altro, non si sarebbe mai pensato alla separazione
> Tu non hai nulla da perdere


Quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I figli non hanno colpa.
> Sono spesso i genitori che sottovalutano l'impegno che essi richiedono.
> Se non lo si capisce, e non si affronta il tutto con l'entusiasmo, lo spirito di sacrificio e la forza d'animo corretti, si combinano solo danni.
> Voglio dire, estremizzando per capirci meglio: con tre figli - ma spesso ne basta anche uno solo - non si può più pretendere di fare sesso sulla lavatrice alle 5 del pomeriggio di domenica, ovvero quando si ha voglia...
> ...


Con 3 figli ti ricavi un giorno in cui puoi lasciarli a qualcuno e scopi sulla lavatrice se vuoi scopare
Quello che intendo dire è che si vuole fare le cose si fanno eccome
Io ricordo una vacanza con parenti con una figlia piccola.
Ovviamente essendo in hotel non avevano privacy
La bimba veniva un paio d'ore con noi in sala giochi e loro avevano modo di stare soli.
Ripeto la volontà è quella che conta
Io ho fatto due figli sapendo che avevo la possibilità di lasciarli ogni tanto ai nonni o comunque di potermi pagare una babysitter per ricavarci spazi nostri. Ma a questo ho pensato prima di farli perchè sapevo quanto importante era la coppia per me
Ovvio che bisogna essere in due a volerlo ma anche di questo se ne può parlare prima


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bè sicuramente non per colpa dei figli. Almeno nel mio caso.
> La nostra coppia non è assolutamente cambiata dopo la nascita dei figli.


Sottovaluti una cosa. Mentre fai i figli, possono cambiare le condizioni. Mia moglie ha cambiato lavoro e essendo di responsabilità ha piano piano eroso il tempo verso figlie e me...e io l ho sostituita (anche con piacere allinizio perche adoro figlie e gestione casa ecc). Ma tutto piano piano è franato..troppo squilibrio...io lanciavo sos...ma nulla era troppo presa. E non era mica cosi...ha avuto una grande delusione lavorativa e si è fiondata nella nuova. Punto. Poi siamo scoppiati, prima io ..poi lei...perche con i figli poi i problemi e le discussioni si moltiplicano a grappolo. Se forse lei avesse avuto un lavoro tranquillo, part time, poche responsabilità..forse saremmo rimasti sereni come sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sottovaluti una cosa. Mentre fai i figli, possono cambiare le condizioni. Mia moglie ha cambiato lavoro e essendo di responsabilità ha piano piano eroso il tempo verso figlie e me...e io l.ho sostituita. Ma tutto piano piano...io lanciavo sos...ma nulla era troppo presa. E non.era mica cosi...ha avuto una grande delusione lavorativa e si è fiondata nella nuova. Poi siamo scoppiati, prima io ..poi lei...perche con i figli poi i problemi e le discussioni si moltiplicano a grappolo. Se forse lei avesse avuto.un lavoro tranquillo, part time, poche responsabilità..forse saremmo rimasti sereni come sempre.


Appunto non sono stati i figli il problema ma il lavoro
Parlo di situazioni in cui l'unica modifica alla routine è l'arrivo di un figlio


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto non sono stati i figli il problema ma il lavoro
> Parlo di situazioni in cui l'unica modifica alla routine è l'arrivo di un figlio


Sono.stati concausa. Avere piu figli, due, tre è un grande impegno e se non hai condizioni (lavoro, economici) per reggere è dura.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono.stati concausa. Avere piu figli, due, tre è un grande impegno e se non hai condizioni (lavoro, economici) per reggere è dura.


Verissimo. Ma lo sai prima di farli. Se poi cambiano le condizioni il problema sono le nuove condizioni non il fatto di avere fatto figli.
Probabilmente non mi spiego


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma lo sai prima di farli. Se poi cambiano le condizioni il problema sono le nuove condizioni non il fatto di avere fatto figli.
> Probabilmente non mi spiego


Si capisco..ma il.passaggio a secondo figlio uno può immaginare sia impegnativo ma poi lo è stato molto più del previsto. Uno piu uno non fa due. E se ci si mette imprevisto (cambio lavoro, ecc ) è peggio. Tu ne hai uno...magari facevi il secondo dicendo si può fare e invece scoppiavi, perché l'effetto è piu che proporzionale, e poi non sai mai come ''viene fuori''..a noi la seconda non ci ha fatto dormire mai, nel frattempo la prima ci ha creato problemi a scuola...come puoi prevedere?? Ho amici con le figlie tranquillissime...le nostre sono veramente impegnative per caratteri ''ribelli''ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si capisco..ma il.passaggio a secondo figlio uno può immaginare sia impegnativo ma poi lo è stato molto più del previsto. Uno piu uno non fa due. E se ci si mette imprevisto (cambio lavoro, ecc ) è peggio. Tu ne hai uno...magari facevi il secondo dicendo si può fare e invece scoppiavi, perché l'effetto è piu che proporzionale, e poi non sai mai come ''viene fuori''..a noi la seconda non ci ha fatto dormire mai, nel frattempo la prima ci ha creato problemi a scuola...come puoi prevedere?? Ho amici con le figlie tranquillissime...le nostre sono veramente impegnative per caratteri ''ribelli''ecc.


Ne ho due. Due maschi. I problemi veri sono iniziati con l'adolescenza di entrambi e  così anche le discussioni, tante.
Però io ho la capacità (non so se sia positiva) e anche questo è motivo di discussione con mio marito, di scindere. 
Posso incazzarmi a mille con loro senza far ricadere la cosa su me e mio marito
Se litigo con lui per i figli, finita la discussione io non resto incazzata con lui perchè per me non è una cosa che riguarda me e lui come coppia.
Lui per esempio non ci riesce. In generale non scinde coppia e famiglia e questo a me fa incazzare parecchio
Ho fatto di tutto negli anni per salvaguardare la coppia. Ora so che è stato tutto inutile ma mi consola che so di aver fatto tutto il possibile. Dall'altra parte la stessa volontà non c'è stata. E pensa che quella che ha tradito sono io


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si capisco..ma il.passaggio a secondo figlio uno può immaginare sia impegnativo ma poi lo è stato molto più del previsto. Uno piu uno non fa due. E se ci si mette imprevisto (cambio lavoro, ecc ) è peggio. Tu ne hai uno...magari facevi il secondo dicendo si può fare e invece scoppiavi, perché l'effetto è piu che proporzionale, e poi non sai mai come ''viene fuori''..a noi la seconda non ci ha fatto dormire mai, nel frattempo la prima ci ha creato problemi a scuola...come puoi prevedere?? Ho amici con le figlie tranquillissime...le nostre sono veramente impegnative per caratteri ''ribelli''ecc.


Se non ci sono disabilità, l’impegno nei confronti dei figli è dipendente dalle aspettative dei genitori e non dai bisogni dei figli.
Esemplifico: esiste un movimento di genitori contro i compiti scolastici. Se si va a leggere nel gruppo però si legge che l’insofferenza nasce dal fatto che i genitori stanno ore a far studiare i figli per le verifiche di seconda o terza elementare. Allora è chiaro che sono i genitori che si sentono valutati attraverso i figli e attribuiscono un peso enorme a quelle valutazioni al punto da mandare nel pallone i figli. 
I miei figli non ci hanno fatto fare una notte intera fino ai tre una e i quattro l’altro (ora i partner si preoccupano perché dormirebbero a oltranza) ma fa parte della normalità, sono strani  quelli che dormono. 
Si dorme meno per un po’, poi crescono.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2018)

Ma mi devo preoccupare che ne ho tre figli [emoji16][emoji16]?


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Forse non lo farà mai. Forse è ancora presto, o forse è spaventata dal giudizio delle persone che ha attorno...io mi do del tempo e vedo come andrà. Lei si sta già prendendo il suo tempo e cercando di provare a salvare il salvabile.


salvare cosa?

se il marito non è un palese ritardato, una moglie che rientra nel cuore della notte senza un motivo valido non è che abbia molte frecce al suo arco.

e tu hai ancora meno opzioni.    e sarebbe conveniente, in questa fase, se davvero le vuoi bene, che ti defilassi.


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> salvare cosa?
> 
> se il marito non è un palese ritardato, una moglie che rientra nel cuore della notte senza un motivo valido non è che abbia molte frecce al suo arco.
> 
> e tu hai ancora meno opzioni.    e sarebbe conveniente, in questa fase, se davvero le vuoi bene, che ti defilassi.


Straquoto, puoi avere tutti gli impegni dl mondo, ma se rientri nel cuore della notte... VUOI rientrare nel cuore della notte, ed a discapito del riposo altrui. 
 Genericamente simili soggetti vengono definiti paraculi !!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> salvare cosa?
> 
> se il marito non è un palese ritardato, una moglie che rientra nel cuore della notte senza un motivo valido non è che abbia molte frecce al suo arco.
> 
> e tu hai ancora meno opzioni.    e sarebbe conveniente, in questa fase, s*e davvero le vuoi bene, che ti defilassi.*


Quanto mi pesa quotarti


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, penso che sia così per tutti sulla carta.
> Altrimenti non si farebbero due o tre figli.
> Dopo, però, mi sembra che per molti non sia andato come previsto.
> In fin dei conti siamo qui proprio perché anche a noi è andata diversamente. Nessuno escluso.


Certo, dopo cinque, sei anni dall’ultimo figlio...ma dopo averlo messo a mondo ...mah....considerando che per i primi due anni almeno ..non dovresti che essere focalizzato su di lui ...per non parlare degli altri


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto..ste cose fanno proprio schifo...sia uscire lasciando marito a casa con figli sia lasciarli ai nonni mentre il marito è in trasferta. Sono dettagli che contano e hanno un peso.


Certo,ma è l'unico modo.... Piuttosto i nonni dovevano aprire gli occhi e non essere conniventi!


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io lo porto dai nonni per ambo le cose. Che lui ha piacere e io pure a liberarmi, di tanto in tanto.
> Parcheggiatrice presente allora



Si ma tu non hai un secondo fine....La gravità sta nella motivazione,no?


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,ma è l'unico modo.... Piuttosto i nonni dovevano aprire gli occhi e non essere conniventi!


Ma se spesso non se lo aspetta il partner come fanno ad immaginarlo i genitori o suoceri?


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ciao aie77
> Mi fai tanta tenerezza! In senso buono!!
> Io ti dico la mia, ancora è presto per capire realmente che piega possa prendere questa relazione clandestina.
> Armati di Santa pazienza e aspetta, resta al tuo posto, facendo capire che se vuole tu ci sei, fissa dentro di te un tempo per l'attesa, passato il quale se non avrai riscontri positivi, si dovrà trasformare in tempo per il distacco.
> ...


Per un altro uccello? Non la vedo così facile: tra il dire ed il fare....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lascio i figli al mio compagno se vado dall'estetista.
> Quando esco a cena con dei cari amici.
> Le volte che vado a ballare con qualche amica.
> Quando è capitato che andassi a dei concerti o al cinema o a teatro.
> ...


Pensa che invece lo lasciava a me! Agendo sui miei sensi di colpa,in quanto lo "frequentavo" veramente poco,mio figlio.


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si ma tu non hai un secondo fine....La gravità sta nella motivazione,no?


Era quello che dicevo fin dall'inizio.
Ma non perché  "porto i bimbi UNA TANTUM dai nonni".
Ma perché tradisco.
Non sono un genitore poco presente. Sono un traditore. Nessuno mette in discussione questo.


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il bello è che l'inverso non crea problemi... Cioè se il padre esce una volta a settimana con gli amici, o il circolo del calcetto, si dice anzi che è sacrosanto. Bah.


Magari invece  va a puttane? Allora è da biasimare..


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, verissimo. Ma non ci azzecca nulla con il parcheggio.
> Se parcheggiare significa tardare una sera e un pernottamento dai nonni nell'arco di QUATTRO MESI, davvero non comprendo.
> Non a caso parlavo di fatti oggettivi, e di motivi a latere.


Avvocato.....lei è na zoccola e basta! Li lascia ai nonni mica per andare a fare una visita medica ,eh!


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io capisco che sia l'inganno il problema.
> Ma parliamo di quello...
> 
> Non di genitorialità.


Infatti,qui la gente si specchia troppo....Se una non ha la coda di paglia, che difende a fare?


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Va bene farò la parte del "poliziotto cattivo" ... 
Considerate le risposte, cambiano in modo funzionale a chi risponde, i traditori ed i traditi... non vuol essere un appunto, solo un rilevare che le posizioni diventano più o meno rigide o accomodanti in base al proprio vissuto.
Quando si sono provate entrambe la posizioni, allora si entra in modalità terza e si diventa schematici per una obbligata equidistanza.
 Sed lex... dura lex


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Verso i figli dipende...se ci stai tanto tempo ecc ci può stare...ma se hai ritmi di lavoro e vita pressanti e sottrai ennesimo tempo a loro per l'amante...tengo per me il giudizio. Verso tuo marito dico che un tradimento è ovviamente grave a prescindere..ma se fatto con il ''contorno'' fa ancora piu male (fatto con un amico di lui, fatto chiedendo a lui tieni i nostri figli, modificando una meta di vacanza di famiglia apposta per farla combaciare con l'amante...). Qualcuna qui disse che aveva sofferto pensando che lui per gli incontri indossasse le mutande e camicie che lei gli aveva lavato e stirato! Be io la capisco. Eppure cosa cambierebbe se la camicia fosse stata stirata in lavanderia? Sempre sta scopando alle tue spalle..ma se è la camicia che ti ho stirato io, o che ti ho regalato al compleanno perdendoci tempo per sceglierla...be mi girano


Bravo,cambia il disvalore aggiunto


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi di noi non lo è stato? :carneval:
> 
> Io le cose le chiamo per come mi sembrano.. mica siamo al forum del Rotary


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Magari invece  va a puttane? Allora è da biasimare..


Credo che tradire non sia in sé meritevole di encomio.
Il fatto di comprimere spazi che dovrebbero essere destinati alla famiglia e' una aggravante.

Diciamo che quando ci sono in mezzo i figli, si tende ad estremizzare e a colpevolizzare anche dove non ci sono gli estremi per dire che uno e' un cattivo genitore. Il papà che è sempre presente coi figli, la sera c'è, e c'è ogni volta che può, non è un cattivo genitore perché rientra più tardi una volta alla settimana.
Non per il fatto in sé.
Il resto può farti facilmente diventare un genitore irresponsabile per altri motivi, quello si. Ma non per la sottrazione di tempo.


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


Ma dai, foglia no! E che, per riflesso professionale difende a prescindere....


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Avvocato.....lei è na zoccola e basta! Li lascia ai nonni mica per andare a fare una visita medica ,eh!




Il più delle volte per fare la spesa senza uscire con il carrello pieno di macchinine


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mi sembra che il tuo modo di ragionare sia un modo per tentare di colpevolizzare ulteriormente i traditori.
> Sappiamo tutti che il tradimento è sbagliato, noi sei medievale però trovo l'argomento assolutamente pretestuoso e ricattatorio.


Ma anche no!  È rivalutare azioni, tempi e situazioni in retrospettiva , valorizzandoli col giusto giudizio, che và oltre è più in profondità del prendere atto di aver subito un tradimento. Già detto molte volte: c'è modo e modo anche di tradire. È sempre una cosa squallida, ma la differenza la fanno proprio i dettagli....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Guarda...se lo subiscono..dicono che stronzo e io a casa a stirare le sue camicie!! Se lo fanno dicono vabbe' che fa se gli mollo un po i bambini è come se andassi in palestra.!


Sempre di "manubri" si tratta....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La mia coppia non è come la tua.
> 
> Se scoprissi un tradimento del mio compagno non credo proverei dolore. Forse rammarico per certe cose... boh.
> E se mi scoprisse non credo proprio tenterei di recuperare.
> ...


Vabbè,ma non fai testo, come me!


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è il tradimento a fare un cattivo genitore.
> 
> Ci sono genitori di merda assolutamente fedeli.


Verissimo!!


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi giustifico, ti spiego quali potrebbero essere le mie reazioni rispetto alla mia situazione.


Ma la tua non è quella del caso in oggetto...


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica dici al partner che vai con l'amante.
> Dici che vai a calcetto o esci con le amiche. E' quindi tempo sottratto al calcetto e alle amiche, mica ai figli.


Bella questa....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma. Io sono una di ampie vedute ma lasciare i figli ai nonni per andare con l’amante necessita secondo me di un gran bel pelo sullo stomaco


Com'è che sono d'accordo con te....E quella che te lo lascia tutti i venerdì per andare a vedere manifestazioni sportive molto distanti, che pelo ha? Anche sulle spalle....(tra l'altro sgamata alla terza volta).


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> *Com'è che sono d'accordo con te*....E quella che te lo lascia tutti i venerdì per andare a vedere manifestazioni sportive molto distanti, che pelo ha? Anche sulle spalle....(tra l'altro sgamata alla terza volta).


Perchè ti capita raramente o perchè ti capita spesso?


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragionamento che faceva mia moglie... Mah!
> Da tradito permettimi di dissentire totalmente.
> Il tradimento in orari lavorativi, che non hai alcun modo di controllare o percepire, è il peggiore quando viene scoperto, perché ti lascia preda di un'angoscia perché sei consapevole che può essere reiterato senza che tu lo possa minimamente venire a sapere.
> Una persona che ha tradito può impegnarsi a non uscire più la sera da sola per un po', ma una che deve andare a lavorare tutti i giorni come può darti ancora fiducia e tranquillità?


Uguale! Ci metto Tom Ponzi dietro,a  meno che non scopino in ufficio.....Da me successe....E l'azienda obbligo al licenziamento il marpione appena arrivato; cambiando poi l'orario di pausa ed impedendo a chiunque di sostare all'interno dell'azienda. Ma quella era una azienda matriarcale e forse, la tipa se la sbatteva anche il figlio dei titolari....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto, mi interessava sentire lui
> 
> Non mi sembra sia emerso se il suo auspicio sia di riformare una coppia ufficiale (e quindi tifare x la sua separazione) oppure viversela in questa dimensione senza cambiare nulla.
> 
> Ha solo parlato di lei lei lei


Lui è libero lei no! In potenza sarebbe la coppia perfetta. Lui pleonasticamente già lo fa capire ....Il problema è come detto da Eagle mi pare, esiste la sicurezza che lei non replichi la situazione tra qualche anno anche con lui?
La certezza non esiste per nessuno; ma i precedenti illuminano....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] ma un uomo di più di quarant’anni con tre figli ha davvero voglia di incasinarsi con una sposata con due figli?
> Ma sei sicuro sicuro?


Così potrà fare la squadra di calcetto ed avere la scusa giusta dopo un poco per uscire: cara porto la squadra al campetto,poi l'affida all'amico e va a trombare negli spogliatoi ...


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mai avuto amanti.
> Facevo un discorso diverso. Che la motivazione nulla ha a che fare con la capacità di essere un buon genitore. Un bimbo di tre anni  (a maggior ragione uno di sette) generalmente non soffre a stare una notte dai nonni. E non vedo pelo sullo stomaco nel lasciarli sporadicamente. O particolari  "qualità" che possano connotare chi lo fa SPORADICAMENTE.
> Tradimento e' tradimento comunque. Dal punto di vista della genitorialità non lo vedo come motivo rilevante, in questo specifico caso  (poi se le notti sono state trenta, o dieci, il discorso cambia).
> Non è che se fai la sveltina in pausa pranzo sei meno responsabile della stabilità familiare.


Non si parla di te.... e poi la sveltina in pausa pranzo non sottrae tempo alla famiglia e, soprattutto, non coinvolge complici inconsapevoli , come nel caso che trattiamo.


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho statisticamente la sensazione che i tradimenti siano più frequenti proprio tra chi è già genitore. rispetto a chi non lo è ancora.


Perché all'inizio,senza figli, c'è ancora lammmore ....


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sarà
> 
> Cmq io avevo marito in altro città poi altro continente ma quelli sposati in matrimonio Normale con coniugi a casa qnd cazzo lo trovano il tempo di scopare in giro cioè org è un casino ma.Soptutto come rientrate in  casa e trovate li il marito o moglie.... Per.me  inspiegabile
> Non che io sia meglio eh ma era lontano ci vedevamo ogni 2 settimane minimo cioè era una roba così assurda quasi oramai un tacito accordo
> ...


Lo trovano,lo trovano II tempo. Anche per farsi la doccia....


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Uguale! Ci metto Tom Ponzi dietro,a  meno che non scopino in ufficio.....Da me successe....E l'azienda obbligo al licenziamento il marpione appena arrivato; cambiando poi l'orario di pausa ed impedendo a chiunque di sostare all'interno dell'azienda. Ma quella era una azienda matriarcale e forse, la tipa se la sbatteva anche il figlio dei titolari....


Tom Ponzi...
Quanti anni son passati...


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No il problema è il tuo atteggiamento da principessa sul pisello.
> E qui la chiudo
> Non mi interessa confrontarmi con te. forse è una delle prime volte che lo dico


Il pisello c'è sempre


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè ti capita raramente o perchè ti capita spesso?


No,beh... io avevo io il bimbo appresso ,per vedere tornei di sport , anche a cento km di distanza; capitato tre volte ,poi mangiato la foglia,poi verificato tabulati telefonici suoi, poi poi....e siamo ad oggi. Quasi tre anni dopo.
TRANVATO LA RISPOSTA: mi capitava raramente di trovarmi d'accordo con te; per questo rilevo quando lo sia.


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> ma [MENTION=7661]aie77[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto?


È in macchina che sta mettendo i fogli di giornale sui vetri.


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> CIUCCIATO ???
> Motivazioni a parte i bambini non ce li si ciuccia, se ne dovrebbe aver cura casomai.
> Quindi si torna punto a capo:
> Se li lascio in cura a mio marito  ( loro padre ) una tantum   per uscire con le amiche sono una madre di merda?
> Se li lascio in cura a mio marito ( loro padre ) una tantum per vedere l'amante sono una madre di merda ?


La seconda


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È in macchina che sta mettendo i fogli di giornale sui vetri.


Ho i vetri oscurati...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No,beh... io avevo io il bimbo appresso ,per vedere tornei di sport , anche a cento km di distanza; capitato tre volte ,poi mangiato la foglia,poi verificato tabulati telefonici suoi, poi poi....e siamo ad oggi. Quasi tre anni dopo.


Intendevo essere d’accordo con me


----------



## Mariben (23 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> La seconda


Una moglie di merda
Secondo me


----------



## aie77 (23 Novembre 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Appena si insinua che chi tradisce non sia un buon genitore ( indipendentemente dal sesso)  le donne insorgono. Io non sono padre e non posso capire, però se lasciassi i miei figli ai nonni, approfittando della mancanza di mia moglie, per farmi una notte di scopate ... non è che mi sentirei a posto....Forse è la coscienza  il nervo scoperto che vi manda in fibrillazione?


Si può essere traditori senza essere genitori. Quando si è genitore non si tradiscono i figli se si va insieme ad un’altra/o. Io da padre (tradito) e ora amante posso dire che l’amore per un figlio (sangue del tuo sangue) non verrà mai tradito.
La genitorialità e un’altra cosa. 
Qui c’è molto maschilismo, se la donna tradisce è zoccola e cattiva madre. Se l’uomo tradisce è un figo  e cerca distrazioni dalla famiglia e dai figli. Non siamo più nel dopoguerra


----------



## Eagle72 (24 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Qui c’è molto maschilismo, se la donna tradisce è zoccola e cattiva madre. Se l’uomo tradisce è un figo  e cerca distrazioni dalla famiglia e dai figli. Non siamo più nel dopoguerra


Di grazia dove vi è tale atteggiamento?


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa che ho sentito spesso, è un luogo comune del pensiero, frutto di un atteggiamento un po' vittimistico. Io ti dico che, come cinquantenne, fatico a trovare uomini con cui uscire la sera. Sempre presi dal lavoro (amanti zero, tra quelli che conosco), trasferte all'estero, impegni di casa, mogli che rognano se escono tutte le settimane dopo essere stati lontano da casa. In compenso mia moglie esce anche due se non tre volte la settimana. Ha trovato il suo giro di amiche tutte con mariti che hanno attività che li portano ad avere orari impegnativi di lavoro, quindi spesso libere, alcune casalinghe, altre con lavoro part-time (pure mia moglie lavora a orario ridotto). Ce ne sono tante. Io ho quindi il problema opposto al suo. O mi trovo un'amante che abbia tempo disponibile, oppure le mie uscite, escluse quelle volte ad accompagnare la figlia, saranno sempre limitate.


  E i mariti delle amiche tollerano le 2,30 di notte?  





perplesso ha detto:


> la soluzione è per te inaccettabile per una serie N di motivi che conosciamo.   quindi, è inutile che la stai ad aspettare fino alle 3 del mattino.


  Ai figli, anche dopo i sedici, ai miei tempi, si imponeva un limite di orario....


danny ha detto:


> La sera escono solo le donne, come avevo intuito allora....:sonar::sonar::sonar:  Noi uomini, con amanti o meno, tutti a casa.:rotfl:


  Allora, è aperitivo! 


Darietto ha detto:


> Volendo "classificare", se ha senso farlo, i gradi di bassezza del traditore, penso che il fare incontrare amante e  marito/moglie ignari (cena o altro) rappresenti un grado di bassezza estremo. Più orribile di questo è senza dubbio il portare l'amante in casa e farlo nel "talamo nuziale". A me è successo il primo caso, quello di conoscere l'amante (a mia insaputa). La sensazione, l'umiliazione, il senso di vulnerabilità... che si prova quando vieni a saperlo non la augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico.


  Se è una persona della cerchia che si frequenta capita. A me è capitato!  





aie77 ha detto:


> Lo so che la relazione adesso è spinta dal proibito e che la realtà è diversa quando si entra nella quotidianità. So anche però (dopo la mia esperienza passata con la mia ex moglie) come tener vivo un rapporto anche nella quotidianità. Quello che non mi ha ucciso mi ha fortificato. E poi lo senti quando è la persona giusta (dopo la mia separazione ne ho conosciute alcune separate o single) e ti assicuro che ha quella marcia in più che nemmeno con la mia ex-moglie ho sentito e provato. Sarà che forse ora son più maturo e cresciuto rispetto a 15 anni fa.


  La scopa nuova scopa bene finché e nuova....



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma se spesso non se lo aspetta il partner come fanno ad immaginarlo i genitori o suoceri?


Fidati che una madre capisce se la figlia ha un impegno di lavoro (ma con figli piccoli ...), oppure un più probabile  rendez-vous di interesse ornitologico.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendevo essere d’accordo con me


TRANVATO LA RISPOSTA: di solito non mi trovo d'accordo, perciò rilevo quando capita.



aie77 ha detto:


> Si può essere traditori senza essere genitori. Quando si è genitore non si tradiscono i figli se si va insieme ad un’altra/o. Io da padre (tradito) e ora amante posso dire che l’amore per un figlio (sangue del tuo sangue) non verrà mai tradito.
> La genitorialità e un’altra cosa.
> Qui c’è molto maschilismo, se la donna tradisce è zoccola e cattiva madre. Se l’uomo tradisce è un figo  e cerca distrazioni dalla famiglia e dai figli. Non siamo più nel dopoguerra


Resta il fatto che hai avuto a che fare con due mogli che hanno tradito il marito....


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E i mariti delle amiche tollerano le 2,30 di notte?


Di tanto in tanto faccio serata con le mie nuore o con amici/che di vecchia data
Se capita si fa mattino .
Sono io che non tollero  che mi si diano   limiti e orari come a un adolescente.


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Di tanto in tanto faccio serata con le mie nuore o con amici/che di vecchia data
> Se capita si fa mattino .
> Sono io che non tollerrerei  che mi si diano   limiti e orari come a un adolescente.


Vabbè,con le nuore....
Ma  con e/o le amiche è diverso,mi pare!
Non so come sei messa con tuo marito, ma se arrivi alle quattro,non penso sia molto contento....


----------



## aie77 (24 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che hai avuto a che fare con due mogli che hanno tradito il marito....


Hai ragione, resta il fatto che l'esperienza serve per capire quante donne al giorno d'oggi siano infelici perchè vivono ancora in una società patriarcale. Questa cosa mi fa bene per il mio vissuto e ha fatto sparire la rabbia per il tradimento subito con la mia ex moglie. Pensavo di renderla felice e ho fallito nella mia presunzione, ora dopo 2 anni ho fatto mea culpa con lei e devo dire che questo ha ristabilito equilibrio nella genitorialità.


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè,con le nuore....
> Ma  con e/o le amiche è diverso,mi pare!
> Non so come sei messa con tuo marito, ma se arrivi alle quattro,non penso sia molto contento....


Se il mio compagno avesse sospetti sulla vera natura delle mie uscite probabilmente non sarebbe molto contento ,indipendentemente dall' orario di rientro.
Altrimenti se ne andrebbe, va, a dormire beatamente. Chiaro che se succedesse tutte le sere o quasi qualche domanda se e me la farebbe.


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se il mio compagno avesse sospetti sulla vera natura delle mie uscite probabilmente non sarebbe molto contento ,indipendentemente dall' orario di rientro.
> Altrimenti se ne andrebbe, va, a dormire beatamente. Chiaro che se succedesse tutte le sere o quasi qualche domanda se e me la farebbe.


Eh.. ma siano in una società patriarcale


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, resta il fatto che l'esperienza serve per capire quante donne al giorno d'oggi siano infelici perchè vivono ancora in una società patriarcale. Questa cosa mi fa bene per il mio vissuto e ha fatto sparire la rabbia per il tradimento subito con la mia ex moglie. Pensavo di renderla felice e ho fallito nella mia presunzione, ora dopo 2 anni ho fatto mea culpa con lei e devo dire che questo ha ristabilito equilibrio nella genitorialità.


Bravo! È stata colpa tua


----------



## aie77 (24 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo! È stata colpa tua


Le colpe son di entrambi...solo che spesso per orgoglio si tende a non ammetterle...grazie comunque per i  suoi commenti ironici e costruttivi


----------



## Maestrale1 (24 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Le colpe son di entrambi...solo che spesso per orgoglio si tende a non ammetterle...grazie comunque per i  suoi commenti ironici e costruttivi


No ti sbagli e' tua perché sei maschio etero e bianco ... almeno fossi nero avresti una attenuante!!!!


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> No ti sbagli e' tua perché sei maschio etero e bianco ... almeno fossi nero avresti una attenuante!!!!


Ma quale attenuante.... Aggravante, piuttosto 
Cit. De Sica avvocato della difesa di Gina Lollobrigida....
https://youtu.be/VdJeRY2c31c


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Le colpe son di entrambi...solo che spesso per orgoglio si tende a non ammetterle...grazie comunque per i  suoi commenti ironici e costruttivi


Grazie. Allora ...cerca di perseverare: non cadere in tentazione.
Ah...una cosa: i bimbi non sono stati affidati a te ? (non ricordo). Li tieni un weekend ogni due, o che altro?


----------



## aie77 (24 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie. Allora ...cerca di perseverare: non cadere in tentazione.
> Ah...una cosa: i bimbi non sono stati affidati a te ? (non ricordo). Li tieni un weekend ogni due, o che altro?


Sono con la loro madre nella casa coniugale, lei a volte i week end lavora (tipo domani) e io sto con loro. Ci organizziamo per il loro bene, mettendo da parte i rancori dei primi periodi.


----------



## stany (25 Novembre 2018)

aie77 ha detto:


> Sono con la loro madre nella casa coniugale, lei a volte i week end lavora (tipo domani) e io sto con loro. Ci organizziamo per il loro bene, mettendo da parte i rancori dei primi periodi.


E fai bene! Sia mai che tu non  possa ricucire con tua moglie.Anche se per me un'esperienza simile non sia andata a buon fine; ma non avevamo eliminato ciò che pregiudicava  il rapporto. Non credo nemmeno al detto che le minestre riscaldate non funzionino. Dipende solo da come e fino a quale profondità ci si chiarisce; ed è questo il difficile.


----------



## Minas Tirith (28 Novembre 2018)

A volte semplicemente è questione di valori. È tuttavia una componente legata ad una moltitudine di variabili, distribuite lungo le tappe della vita di ciascuno e che, nel lungo periodo, ne determinano la personalità. C’è chi li ha ereditati, chi li ha sviluppati da solo, chi non vi è stato educato, chi li ha messi da parte perchè stanco di essere guidato da essi senza riceverne giovamento. Nella vita si puó sbagliare, credendo di sposare l uomo/donna giusto/a per poi rendersi conto che il grande amore non sia quello che era con te sull’altare, oppure si puó sbandare, spinti dalla passione, dal miraggio dell’evasione, dall’attrazione fisica, dalla ricerca di qualcosa di cui si avverte la mancanza. In questo secondo caso, solitamente, si sceglie di tornare indietro, con tutto ció che ne consegue. In questo secondo caso, solitamente, protagonisti della storia sono quelle persone che non credono nei valori, che non ritengono di doversi ispirare ad essi e che, in virtù di ció, non sono inclini a sacrificare il proprio piacere in virtù di essi. Solo questo tipo di persone, riescono ad accarezzare il proprio compagno/a, a condividere con esso/a sguardi e sorrisi, mentre lo si sta, lucidamente, pugnalando alle spalle. Chi non ha alcun valore puó lasciare i propri figli dai nonni, mentre suo marito è fuori per lavoro (non per diletto) al fine di raggiungere parcheggi sufficientemente sicuri insieme ad altra persona. I figli possono essere certamente lasciati con i nonni, ma quando questo sia necessario oppure serva a migliorare le dinamiche coniugali attraverso le quali è l intera famiglia a trarne giovamento. Non di certo per esporre questa ad un possibile ed agonizzante tramonto, andando a scopare gente in giro per parcheggi. Si è scelto di crearla una famiglia, non è stato imposto da ricetta medica o da ordine dell’autorità giudiziaria, pertanto un genitore deve anteporre la famiglia a se. Se le cose non vadano più nel verso giusto, si sceglie il modo e i tempi, che, tanto per intenderci, non riguardano parcheggi in orari notturni. 
Quando si è capaci di fare questo, credo non si sia nella capacità di capire cosa sia la dignità, figurarsi tentare di recuperare un matrimonio. Come si puó continuare a provare rispetto, non dico amore, per una del genere? Non credo sia possibile.


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2018)

Valutazioni formalmemte ineccepibili... ma raramente applicabili.
A voltre il mancato rispetto dei primcipi, che anche io trovo reprensibile, può dipendere da una mancanza di rispetto iniziale delle attenzioni e delle cure che un un matrimonio dovrebbero essere impegno reciproco.
Va da sè che se entrambi riescono a rispettare iù o meno le aspettative, chi tradisce, specie se in modo sgangherato, ci si carica della fine di un rapporto in cui ha fatto entrare la menzogna, l'inganno e spesso l'uso strumentale degli altri per le proprie evasioni non precisamente intellettuali...


----------



## Minas Tirith (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Valutazioni formalmemte ineccepibili... ma raramente applicabili.
> *A voltre il mancato rispetto dei primcipi*, che anche io trovo reprensibile, *può dipendere da una* *mancanza di rispetto iniziale delle attenzioni e delle cure che un un matrimonio dovrebbero essere impegno reciproco.*
> Va da sè che se entrambi riescono a rispettare iù o meno le aspettative, chi tradisce, specie se in modo sgangherato, ci si carica della fine di un rapporto in cui ha fatto entrare la menzogna, l'inganno e spesso l'uso strumentale degli altri per le proprie evasioni non precisamente intellettuali...


Giustissimo. Spesso, infatti, si leggono storie di tradimenti la cui causa, viene ricondotta a quanto da te affermato. Non credo di poter essere accusato di eresia se sottolineo che quelle motivazioni sono, nella quasi totalità dei casi, proprie delle traditrici. Leggendo quelle storie, però, si nota come spesso la "narratrice" di turno si limiti a fornire detta motivazione in maniera estremamente sbrigativa ed a guisa di formuletta, per poi non tornare più sull'argomento. Se chiedessimo, per assurdo, a ciascuna di esse di specificare, di entrare nel merito di quella addotta motivazione, quante si rivelerebbero così inaccettabili da spingere a tradire? Suppongo meno del 10%. Quasi sempre si tratta di problemi risolvibili anche solo facendo notare ciò che non va.


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2018)

Fermo restando il concetto espresso in precedenza, più volte ho sostenuto che in un racconto di coppia in crisi bisognerebbe sentire le due parti... la verità non sta mai da una parte ed entrambi hanno la tendenza ad essere autoassolventi... 
Si tende ad essere comprensivi quando ci si racconta ed repressivi quando raccontiamo quelle che riteniamo le malefatte altrui... 
Esite sempre una colpa maggioritaria quando si va in crisi o ci si separa, ma è difficile che non ci sia mai una, anche minica, concausa...


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutte storie identiche...spero che entrambi possiate tenere il punto e capire che col tempo potete allontanarvi....è stato fatto già tanto..pure troppo...se il marito sgama sarà l'inferno.... la cosa più odiosa e che vedo spesso nelle donne più che negli uomini? La mostrizzazione...*l'alzare i toni e screditare il marito con una convinzione assoluta, salvo poi a distanza di tempo capire che chi si è sposati è un ''marito d 'oro'' e che i difetti ecc non erano cosi gravi. Questo solo per giustificarsi per cio che si sta facendo..per una seconda adolescenza*. Ps ma tu una accanto cosi, la vorresti? Una che pur stando con te va in auto col collega? O pensi che lei è una santa e che lo sta facendo perché siete destinati l uno all altro e il destino infame vi ha fatti incontrare solo ora?


perchè si fanno trasportare dalla novità, dall'innamoramento ,e fanno un confronto impossibile che non è per nulla ad armi pari. il nuovo l'amate è appena entrato nella loro vita, ci si incontra per poco tempo e in quel tempo si fa praticamente solo sesso all'inizio, tutti i problemi e i fastidi rimangono a casa, è un confronto impossibile. alla base di tutto c'è la noia.
poi è normale che il marito si sia arrabbiato dopo che la moglie esce per un'aperitivo e ritorna all'una di notte, dai quale aperitivo dura così tanto:rotfl::rotfl:
la cosa preoccupante è che lei non si sia fatta problemi quando vedeva che si faceva tardi e tornare a casa, e sta quasi a significare che non le importasse per nulla in quel momento, poi dopo si è trovata in una situazione difficile col marito che pensava di poter gestire diversamente e all'ora ha dato la colpa all'amante, tenendogli il muso


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti se tuo marito ti tradisse..per te sarebbe doloroso. Se lo facesse in pausa pranzo ad esempio senza togliere nulla a te o figli è una cosa, se invece un giorno capisci che lo faceva tutte le volte che ti diceva ho cena con colleghi ti spiace? E tu pur stanca da una giornata di lavoro, gli dici ok...prendo i bimbi in palestra io, poi ceno con bimbi,  sistemo un po casa, magari stiro e vedo un film ecc tu divertiti pure.. poi ti metti nel letto e ti manca pure non poterlo abbracciare...! Per me è diverso. Stai togliendo tempo a me, lasciandomi tante cose da fare ...per scopare....anche no grazie.


ma oltre a togliere del tempo, poi quando ripenserai a quei momenti ti ricorderai che avevi fatto dei sacrifici per amore( fare commisioni varie al posto loro) e quei sacrifici sono serviti ad aiutarlo a tradire, questo è devastante, perchè oltre a sentirti preso/a in giro dall'altro, ti colpevolizzerai per essere stato così ingenuo e stupido


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La mia coppia non è come la tua.
> 
> Se scoprissi un tradimento del mio compagno non credo proverei dolore. Forse rammarico per certe cose... boh.
> E se mi scoprisse non credo proprio tenterei di recuperare.
> ...


che frase infinitamente triste


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bender ha detto:


> che frase infinitamente triste


E' vero, triste e aggiungerei accorata... ma temo sia una situazione abbastanza diffusa, purtroppo...
Robin William prima della fine disse questa frase: " Pensavo che la cosa peggiore nella vita fosse restare solo. No, non la è. Ho scoperto invece che la cosa peggiore nella vita è quella di finire con persone che ti fanno sentire veramenre solo."  ... sappiamo come è andata ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè si fanno trasportare dalla novità, dall'innamoramento ,e fanno un confronto impossibile che non è per nulla ad armi pari. il nuovo l'amate è appena entrato nella loro vita, ci si incontra per poco tempo e in quel tempo si fa praticamente solo sesso all'inizio, tutti i problemi e i fastidi rimangono a casa, è un confronto impossibile. alla base di tutto c'è la noia.
> poi è normale che il marito si sia arrabbiato dopo che la moglie esce per un'aperitivo e ritorna all'una di notte, dai quale aperitivo dura così tanto:rotfl::rotfl:
> la cosa preoccupante è che lei non si sia fatta problemi quando vedeva che si faceva tardi e tornare a casa, e sta quasi a significare che non le importasse per nulla in quel momento, poi dopo si è trovata in una situazione difficile col marito che pensava di poter gestire diversamente e all'ora ha dato la colpa all'amante, tenendogli il muso


Io fatto l’una chiacchierando con una amica di figli. 
Non sono queste le cose che segnalano il tradimento.


----------

